# Penny's foaling thread.....SHE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mousie96

Hello all! So I have a mini mare named Penny. The stud had got out and into her pen back in August. But only for a day. And almost a month ago she was put in with the same stud for two weeks. He had covered her for sure (it was seen by the previous owner) and this is where I am now! One thing that I have noticed is that she 'twitches' her belly when I brush her or rub her belly. It's not because she doesn't want me to touch her on her belly, because she brings her belly to me. And she is not in pain because she just about falls asleep when I brush her belly or rub it! The spot is on each side. It's where her belly meets her back legs. Any thoughts? I will post pictures tomorrow or the next day! Also she looks kinda round, it's hard to get a good picture when she follows me everywhere!


----------



## MountainWoman

Welcome to the Nursery! You'll find so many people here who can help you and answer your questions and we all love foals and their moms. I don't think it's really possible to give you an answer without seeing pictures but maybe someone with more experience will be able to help. Sounds as though your mare may have been in heat last month and perhaps got pregnant then.


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks! I wish my iPod touch would let me post pictures but the dang thing doesn't want me to I guess! I have been reading some of the threads on here and everyone seems so nice! Compared to the people on horseforum.com. They are not nice.


----------



## Mousie96

And that's what I was thinking too. She is just a sweetie


----------



## AnnaC

Hi and a big welcome to you and Penny (do you have a name - oooop's silly me, of course you have a name! Should have said may we know your name, sorry, just been a bit busy keeping up with all the foals that put in an appearance last night!)

Anyway, you are very welcome here even if Penny is only a month or so in foal. Plus if she is in foal to the earlier covering, she might not be showing much change in her tummy size yet - is she a maiden mare, and could we have a few more details, viz her age, size etc and that of the stallion.

Hopefully you will manage to post us a few pictures - we need you taking a full side on shot (you down on your knees at her level, not standing up, as it makes the angle all wrong), plus one from the front and one from the back - can you get a helper to hold her still if she is one of those helpful minis who want to follow you all the time. LOL!!

Meanwhile do join in and post/ask any questions etc, plus we would love to know more about you - other minis/animals/family. We do a lot of general chatting and have fun while we are waiting and helping these precious mares to have their beautiful babies.

Again, glad that you have chosen to join us!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Welcome!!! And yes there are lots of very nice aunties on here that will be able to help you!!! Can't wait to see pics of your girl!


----------



## Eagle

Hello and a big warm welcome to the Nutty Nursery. I am looking forward to hearing all about your little Penny and any other furry friends you have





Renee


----------



## 

Me too, and thank you for the kind words about our forum! We are here for you and will answer any questions you have -- even if you think they are silly. That's how we all learn. We don't allow ANY attitudes, so you are amongst friends!

Can't wait to see a couple of pictures of her -- it will help us give you an educated guess as to her condition and how far along she might be.

WELCOME AGAIN!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

You have a pregnant maiden? I'm sorry!





Okay, so I'm losing it! Welcome!



This place is awesome and has been a massive comfort to me (I have a pregnant maiden as well



and she's driving me crazy). I would be lost without this Board, so I know they will be a help to you too! I'm excited and looking forward to seeing pictures of your little one!


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks you guys! Well to start off with my name is Katie, but you can call me Kate if you want. I am not fussy! Lol! She has had foals before, I have met two of her other foals and she had never had a issue foaling. I would say she is between 38" - 42". And the stud is about 36-37". I have two other horses. One is a 35" mini gelding named Snowball. The other is a 14.3 paint mare named Mousie who is going to be sent to be bred in a couple weeks! Also with penny when I first got her (about two weeks ago) she was not very wide, but she has grown in width by about 4" total! I don't know if its because of having unlimited hay or because she now has the food and can start really growing a baby belly. I will get you guys pics of her sides, butt, front, boobies, and her hoohaw  I am so glad there are so many aunties here


----------



## Gone_Riding

Yeah! She's not a maiden!



So much more peace in that!


----------



## Mousie96

That's what I was thinking too! I really like her! She is just so calm and awesome! I yell for her and she comes running! She loves running! And from what the other lady said is that she has never miscarried. And would doing a lot of running cause a miscarriage? I don't think it would but that's just me. And she does a lot of it! Her and snowball are the best of friends!


----------



## MountainWoman

My mares are running like crazy playing with each other and one just had a healthy filly. I think exercise is good for them while they are expecting.


----------



## Mousie96

That's what I was thinking! Man i hope she os bred because she is a great little mare. but i dont know if i can stand it if we have another 11 months to go! and on top of that my full size mare will be sent to be bred within the next 2 weeks so i will have two to watch!! Does anyone here have one of those jolly balls for their horses/minis? Penny and Snowball love that stupid ball! She tries to throw it up in the air. And snowball runs around with it in his mouth.


----------



## SummerTime

I'm a little late to the party! But Welcome! Looking forward to seeing pictures of all your four leggers!


----------



## Mousie96

Not to late! And it's better late than never! I have a question for all of the aunties here. Should I start measuring her belly?


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry but I dont know of anyone who measures belly's Katie, so I wouldn't bother. We can just as easily watch her 'grow' via those pictures that you are going to post regularly (hint, hint!!).


----------



## MountainWoman

It is hard waiting but sometimes I think the hardest wait is right before the foaling because you don't get any sleep and are so nervous wanting things to go well. I have jolly balls and a large EquiSpirit ball for my horses. The younger ones love them.


----------



## Eagle

my youngsters loved their ball



Measuring her belly won't help much so don't bother with that.


----------



## Mousie96

See I was kinda thinking the same thing. I know one lady who does it but I haven't known it to work. I will get you pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## Mousie96

Ok so here are some pictures I took a couple hours ago. Sorry for the quality! I forgot my camera! Here are some pictures. She had weaned her last foal almost 2 months ago. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Mousie96

Also she is very hairy. Hasn't finished shedding out yet :-/ 0.o


----------



## Gone_Riding

My guess is one month. But I'm new to the whole pregnant horse/mini thing!


----------



## AnnaC

It really isn't very easy to tell from the pictures. Her tummy will not look all that big yet if she was covered in August, but then neither should she have a largish udder yet either.

OK can I just refresh things - you got her approx 2-3 weeks ago, her last foal had been weaned a couple of months ago, she was covered once by a stud last August, she was covered by the same stud end March approx this year, she is not a maiden mare. Is that everything?

Right, now to add to my comments above in the first paragraph, can I also ask when she foaled last year - presuming July sometime? Whoever she is in foal to she is not going to foal before July,say, so we have time to get her sorted and watch for the signs that will 'answer' your question.






Firstly, with that udder still looking a bit filled, I doubt that it has been just over two months since her foal was weaned, it looks as though the foal has been drinking from her more recently than that or that udder would have shrunk more - also if foal was born in July, then it would have been approx 6 months old in January. She is going to need some help to get her back into a proper good condition - it looks as though this last foal has really pulled her down, which is exactly what would happen if it was left with her well past weaning time, through the winter months, without her having lots of extra food.

She looks a really sweet little mare and she is as lucky to have found you as you are to have found her. Have you wormed her since you had her and do you know if she is up to dates on all her shots? Then what are you feeding her -does she have access to pasture or is she in a dry lot?

Sorry for all the questions, but she is a nice looking little mare and we just want to help you get her back into a good condition before we start worrying about when she might be foaling - also if she is likely to foal in July, she will need that extra condition to help her growing foal.





Keep the pictures coming - we all love pictures - maybe some of your other horses too?


----------



## Mousie96

She would have been covered in early august from what the lady said. Stud was out with her all day. Her last foal was weaned about 2 months ago from what she said. And she has not been in a pen with her colt for a month and a half. That I know for sure! Approx the 7th of April she was covered. I think her last foal was born in may. June at the latest. Thats what I was thinking about her udders too. She was on a almost dry lot. All she had was her hay for bedding, and got fed some hay like once a day. yeah, she still needs alot of stuff to get her back into shape! She will be getting wormed in a couple days, last time I was in town I forgot



And she will be getting her shots within 2 weeks.



She has acess to open hay, and the grass is coming up finally! She gets a part of a scoop of oats every other day (about a cup in a half- 2 cups). Yepp! I am going to town tomorrow or the next day to get her grain and her wormer! And also I brought my big mare, Mousie over to be bred and about 10 minutes later she was getting busy with Levi!






Pictures are coming soon!!


----------



## Mousie96

Here is a video of her belly that I had taken a couple days ago 

IMG_2028.MOV


----------



## Mousie96

Sorry here!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Hmmm that is very interesting! But I'm going to let the other aunties say what they think about that... I'm very confused about this girl.


----------



## Mousie96

Me too! She gives me a headache just trying to figure it out! And today she looks just as possibly pregnant.


----------



## AnnaC

I join the ranks of confused folks! LOL!! If that is foal movement there then that could be 'correct' for an early July foaling, but I still would not have expected her to show an udder yet??

I think that for the moment you just need to do what you have planned for her, get that wormer and some suitable quality food - start her slowly and build up to approx 3lbs per day split between several feeds - and then we will assess the situation in another couple of weeks??

Great news about Mousie!!


----------



## 

Looks like she will be a "wait and watch" for a while yet, while you're building her up. Good feed and worming her will start her off on getting in good condition, and we can watch for changes and hopefully know something more. Pretty girl!


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks! She makes me crazy! I love her to bits but trust me she will just about drive you crazy! That's what I was thinking too. Time will tell I guess. I will worm her today too


----------



## Mousie96

Hey everyone! So I might have some news. On Thursday I was out messing with Snowball and Penny and I had to worm her so I tied her up and was brushing her. When I was done I stopped and was feeling up her belly, lol. And I might have felt a kick. I don't know how if it was a kick. But I swore I felt something!


----------



## 

Our little girl Snowball??


----------



## Mousie96

Nope Penny lol. I sure hope snowball doesn't have a baby inside, because...well...snowball is my driving gelding! But yes penny I swore I felt something!!


----------



## 

Oh my, forgive me. I guess I'm confusing Snowball with Snowflake from another thread! Old minds.....LOL! Sorry!





So, very exciting about Penny! How about some pictures of the pretty girl!!

Tell Snowball, I'm really sorry for the mistake.



Hopefully, he'll forgive me. Just too many nights of watching ladies and waiting on little ones to arrive!


----------



## Mousie96

No worries! With his haircut right now he could pass for a girl! A very foxy one at that! Haha. Lol! Could be much worse! I can get you some pics of her tomorrow afternoon! I have to go over there and help my grandpa out a bale of hay in for the calf anyway!

So now if I can remember to bring my fancy (well close enough!) camera that I got for Christmas and get some pics that would really help!

I'm sure he will! I mean, you say treats and all is forgiven! What are all of the angles you want for pics? Side (kneeling or something to be level with her belly?) butt, front, and above? And of course some glamour shots! Haha and some of Snowball and Mousie! Don't let the name fool you: she is a moose!


----------



## 

We like a full side view -- right down at her level, one from the back looking down her sides, and an udder shot -- just to have a starting point!

And OF COURSE, the glamour shots!


----------



## Mousie96

She LOVES to do the 'butt almost pointed at you and head turned back to look at you' glamour shot! She thinks she is some hot stuff! I will also get some pictures of Snowball, and Mousie. Because I get to go over and see her in a few hours! Also will get some pics of the stud she is bred to :0 The stud (Levi) has AMAZING bloodlines! His dad is Big Two Guns!









And the guy who raised Levi (he beat him) offered George (studs owner) $15,000 to buy him or $5,000 to breed a mare to him. But he was not nice to his horses at all so that guy was SOL!


----------



## Mousie96

Ok, here are some photos I took today! Sorry, I forgot my camera yesterday and was WAY busy! But here they are!!


----------



## Mousie96

The dog is my dads. Her name is Shortie, aka Dougie! And the white pony is Mr. Snowball!


----------



## countrymini

How cute is that face!!!

/monthly_05_2013/post-45207-0-56413000-1367879300_thumb.jpg

Can''t help you with your mare. I have two devil mares who dont follow any book written by humans and my experience is limited and warped from owning them haha.


----------



## Mousie96

He's adorable! He loves treats! And the little turd is a pick pocket! He can pick my pockets without me barely feeling anything! He is such a good little dude




I know she is evil!!!!! She is such a confusing little mare when it comes to this! Trying to figure everything out with her to see if she is almost 9 months along is diffucult! And on top of it my mare (Mousie, currently being over at the studs to bump uglies) was in season (I think for sure) when I brought her over there, but the guy was like 'Levi (the stallion) just worked her up so much she let him breed her' and I told him that Mousie can be a b!tch and she wouldnt let him do that. Anyone have thoughts on that?


----------



## Eagle

Hey what are you staring at??

/monthly_05_2013/post-45207-0-56413000-1367879300_thumb.jpg




What a cute dude!

I doubt whether Mousie would let the stallion cover her if she wasn't in season but it isn't totally impossible. We have had pregnant mares let the stallion cover them so who knows


----------



## SummerTime

Cute little snowball! How long have you owned him? Did you train him to drive or did he come to you already trained?

That video was surely suspicious! I am curious about this little gal! I would definitely put her on a mare and foal feed. If she is 8 months along she really is needing some extra nutrition.


----------



## Mousie96

That's picture totally sums up his personality to a 'T'! I didn't train him to drive but I have been working with him a lot so he is not as spooky. I have owned him for 5 months. I got him on new years day! See that's what I was thinking about Mousie too. She is not a fan of stallions or geldings when she isn't in heat. But not too bad with geldings. They get in her space she gives them 'the look' if they don't take the hint she might kick at them. I was thinking the same thing about that video too! I seen it and I was like that's wierd. Need to take a video of that! She will be getting it within the next few days


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just wanted to say hi...loved the title of your post.....8 months along or 1 month along...had to laugh b/c thats sure sounds like me. Your wee one looks just like my Popcorn...such a cutie!!


----------



## Mousie96

Hi! Thanks



that's the only thing I could think of to call it! It kinda totally sums it up too! He is such a sweetie, love him to bits. Do you have any thoughts on Penny (pony mare) or Mousie? It all is so confusing!!


----------



## 

I've looked and looked at the pictures. But what I want to see is down at her level more. From the back, what we're looking to see is you looking at her tail down at her level, and taking a picture "down her sides" so we can see how baby might be laying in there. So THINK SQUAT !! Everything down at her level -- as it gives us a better look.

She's a pretty girl. Is she a maiden do you know? That will also tell us some things, since maidens tend to carry their babies high and tucked up tight.

So, if you don't mind -- could we have a few pictures taken right down at her level please.


----------



## Mousie96

Okay. I was on my knees for most of these but a few (like one of the sides and one of the bellies) This pic is a knee side picture. You can see the line where her ribs are (she was exhaling). And the rest is gut.


----------



## SummerTime

Did you post more than one picture? My computer is only showing me one from the side. How is her bag looking today? Were you able to get some mare and foal feed for her?


----------



## Mousie96

I haven't been able to get over there today. But should be going to see her tomorrow. I will be getting the mare in foal stuff tomorrow  but the day before yesterday it looked like it was about the sane? Maybe hanging a lower? Does that make sense?


----------



## Mousie96

Ok, here are some photos I had taken this morning. I tried to get better 'her level' photos. I also started her on her mare in foal feed today. She did not like me lifting her tail today so no hoohaw pics. My grandpa wanted me to measure her. She was 53" right behind her shoulders and 59" at the biggest part of her belly....?


----------



## 

She looks nicely lop-sided, and looks as if she's doing well. How tall a girl is she? Measure from the last mane hair straight down to a hard surface like a sidewalk or concrete slab.

The pictures are much much better and easier to see. Good job!!!


----------



## Mousie96

She's doing very good! I want to say she is about 40"-42". I will measure her on Tuesday! Thanks!! I am not sure about Penny! I don't know if she is 1-2 months pregnant or 8-9 months pregnant!


----------



## Intexas2stay

I just want to say she sure is a pretty girl. I can not speak for others, but on the rescue I took in ( very old malnurished welsh pony ) was fed a twice daily combo of senior pellets, with soaked beet pulp and soaked alfalfa cubes with a corn oil dressing. He is a completely different pony after 3 months. Good luck with her!

Nicole


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks! She is a little lady! Well except for when Snowball wants grain too! She was looking very, very round today. She was sticking out on each side like 4"! And I measured her, she is 43"!!


----------



## 

All sounds good! Keep it coming!


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks! I will! I wish I had some sort or X-ray vision or something like that so I could see if she is bred and if so how far along she is! Anyone have X-ray glasses I could borrow??  I am no good at trying to guess how far along she is! Any guesses?


----------



## Mousie96

What do the flutters feel like? I might have felt it yesterday but am not sure...


----------



## Eagle

It is really hard to say, she is a taller girl plus she is wearing a fur coat




Have you tried asking her


----------



## Mousie96

She is! I brush her and brush her but she still is so dang furry!! I have asked her and she just gives me 'that' look of really? Maybe if you bring me more food you will know more!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Mousie96

She is a little piggie! I was reading that you can drap yourself over her back and put your head on her back and your arms around her belly. But only to do it if your mare trusts you. Has anyone tried doing this? And what do the flutters feel like?


----------



## Eagle

I put my hand just in front of the udder when the mare is eating her grain or drinking cos that is usually when the foal wakes up.


----------



## 

DITTO what Renee said. While she's eating just place you hand flat against her tummy in front of her udder.


----------



## Mousie96

Ok



I cant wait to go and see Penny tomorrow! Maybe I will feel a baby! So I did some thinking earlier and she was put in with the stud 2 weeks before I got her. The day she was put in with the stud he tried to mount her, but he was to excited and missed. And than two days before she was brought to my house the lady seen Penny being mounted. Now, I dont know about you ladies but that doesnt make to much sense! Also I am bringing my big mare Mousie home tomorrow! She was bred x4 the day I brought her over there and on Monday the stud jumped the fence to get in with her and she hasnt let him mount her. And he did get kicked a few times too!


----------



## Mousie96

Ok ladies, I had went over to get my big mare, Mousie from the studs. So I went and got her and you should have seen the reunion!! Penny and Snowball came on a dead run and when I put Mousie back in there they ran and ran and kicked their heels up and jumped up in the air and rolled and it was just awesome! I got some pictures of Penny, sorry the boobie pic is not too good but it was the best difference I could get! Her edema glads where swollen by her boobies. And I dont know if it was just me but I think her whohaw looks more relaxed...


----------



## Mousie96

Ok, here is a whohaw pic from the 30th, and from today. Pic on left is the 30th, one on right is today.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Also, if she starts craving pickles and ice cream, you'll know FOR SURE!!!




Lol, we had one mare that gave us fits for MONTHS before we could tell.


----------



## Mousie96

Haha!! Well you never know about these pregnant girls!!


----------



## Mousie96

So I know that measuring doesn't prove anything, but last Sunday I measured Penny at the smallest part if her belly, it was 43". And the biggest part was 49". Now I measured her today and the smallest part was 51". And the biggest part was 59". That is a huge jump in 6 1/2 days! Thoughts? And I will post a couple videos tomorrow of her bi fat belly


----------



## Mousie96

Here is a video of her 2 days ago.


----------



## Eagle

Kissing you back Penny



What a sweet heart



I am still unsure as to her pregnancy and due date, I think it is justy ton early to see.


----------



## Mousie96

She is! I just love her, she is a sweetie. She just loves to give kisses! And Snowball loves to be a pick pocket! She is just so confusing! Within the next couple days I am going to fix the big fence so she can go in there and eat eat eat! She looks like a beach ball from the front!


----------



## 

Have a picture of your loving beachball?


----------



## Mousie96

I do! I forgot to get a couple pictures at each angle yesterday but the one that is of her chest is about 5 days old, and is straight on view. You can see each back hoof by each upper part of her front legs. And this is a side vew of her yesterday! Sorry, the pics were taken with my ipod so they suck, but here they are! I should be going over there within the next couple days, if not tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## Eagle

Diane I think you need to demonstrate what a horse that has swolled a beachball looks like





Thanks for the pics, she is looking good


----------



## Mousie96

Oh yeah! Bring on the beachball with legs pictures!






And to me it seems like she has just about doubled her size from this front pic in the last few days!



Thanks! Right now she has open hay, but she only eats it a little a day because she is too worried about trying to get fresh grass instead this is, lots of water, getting another salt block today (ran out of my other one a couple days ago), fresh grass (not a ton because she eats is way faster than it grows!) and grain every other day. She is finally looking good! She was quite skinny when I got her. And if she was 7 months along when I got her that could explain why she didnt ever look pregnant to the lady who I bought her from! I wish I had a better idea if she was 9 months along!



She sure looks like it! she has been really wanting to go over to the other pasture and eat, but we had a huge storm last june and it downed alot of trees so I have to remove lots of branches and fence off part of it because its swamp. I should be able to do it when I have a full day to do nothing but that! But those days are few and far between!


----------



## MountainWoman

She is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Mousie96

She is! If I yell 'Penny! Come on, bring your big possibly very pregnant belly up here so you can get your grain!' she runs up. But If I yell for her, Mousie, and Snowball she will walk and or trot up. When I first got her I could rub her belly from sun up to sun down and poke at it, now, some days I can, and some days she wont let me or will get kinda mad at me if I brush her belly or put my hand on their for longer than 5 seconds.


----------



## 

Here's just a couple of my "beachballs" with legs pictures -- or as some call them the beached whales! Each of these girls carried another month from the dates of these pictures!


----------



## Mousie96

Holy S*!T!!! They are huge!!!!!!!!!! My little miss penny isnt that huge! But I think she is getting close! She sticks out on the sides about 4-6"! And when I first got her she stuck out about 2-3". _I wish I_ had more info on her! I havent been able to get ahold of her for a couple weeks, so I will be trying again today. I am hoping she is 9 months. I wish I could put my hand down their and get kicked! Does anyone else have pictures of 7 to 9 month pregnant minis? That are on the taller side?


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Diane



No pics sorry as my girls were all small.


----------



## 

We've had some taller mares here -- you might check some of the threads while you're waiting for others to post.


----------



## Mousie96

That's what I have been doing! And thanks for the pics Diane! I was looking at one of the threads, the one with dancer and toffee. And at 7 months she looked just like penny, granted she was a maiden but a carbon copy from what I could tell! I was looking at penny 2 days ago and noticed that her backbone was still just a little bit sticking up. Which means she still needs to gain some weight still. And i was reading on one of these forums that they can have very different pregnancies because of the sex of the foal. With the other lady she had 2 colts. Never had a filly. Ugh, now it just sounds like I am blowing smoke! I think that I am going to be one of those ladies! Would anyone like to see a picture if the stud?


----------



## Mousie96

Well I couldn't wait to show you. Sorry it's not the best picture. She kept them locked up at the barn during winter so that she wouldn't have to tromp through 3-4 feet of snow to get them up there.


----------



## Eagle

Ahhh he is a cutie



Have you tried doing the ring test?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Perfect pictures Diane!!...whos the one on the right?....very neat coloring?


----------



## Mousie96

Whats the ring test?? And he is a sweetie. I was actually thinking about buying him. But the only problem is that I have snowball and I wouldn't want him to get bullied. And my grandpa would freak out. But this guy is trained really well! He knows never to have his butt pointed at you still listens to you even when there is a mare in full blown heat 10' ahead of him. Just a great little dude!


----------



## Mousie96

And yes the one on the right



the other is a jack donkey. They are the best of friends! And that's how he looks in person too! Very weird coloring I must agree maybe a flaxen liver chestnut?


----------



## Mousie96

Ok Aunties, I come with gifts of pictures! She is almost 100% shed out so she is much easier to get just belly and not extra fluff! She looked very different today. Here is what I noticed.... She didnt look as wide from the front. She looks WAY wider from the top than she did. Her top part of her but was feeling like it has some jiggle to it. Before it was firm. And her hoohaw was looking a little relaxed. She was kinda grumpy with me touching her belly. Possibly felt a kick but she moved before I could confirm. And well you are just going to have to see her butt pics to understand the last thing. But her belly from the back looked even. She walked out into the pasture more and I look and she look WAY lopsided. Looked away to scratch Snowball and looked back to see it not look so lopsided. Look over again and its even more losided!?


----------



## Mousie96

And part 2..


----------



## LittleRibbie

Very pretty horses...I think she has a way to go...the first pic does show a lopsided belly..shes so cute..but I don't think you have to worry about her dropping her gift to you tonight. The 8th pic shows a bit of a tummy but its alittle hard to tell w/these pictures. It must be hard for you not knowing when she was bred but you are doing a great job planning and gathering all the info you can before the big day. Snowball has a very kind looking face..adorable!


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks!! That's what I was thinking. That's what I was thinking too. Do you think that she is 9 months along? It's so hard not knowing, and non of the vets around here will do ultrasounds on her, at least that I know of. I am trying my best to get everything in order for her. I need to make her a stall in my barn. But before I can do that I have to put cement in than get everything else ready. And I still have to buy my stuff for her foaling kit. So not looking forward to buying the arm length gloves and lube, I can guerantee I will get some wierd looks!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I am not an expert, like you Im learning, but in these pics I do not see 9 mos.but as the experts will /can tell you..some mares keep these things a secret right till the last month, week even days. Have you been able to purchase test strips yet..though it doesn't look like she has any milk anyway...silly me! I don't think you need to worry about arm length gloves...personally..with out knowing what your actually thinking you are going to feel in there...I would leave that to the vets. You could do a lot more damage and bringing any cooty type things from the outside into your mare could also be dangerous IMO. I't will be good to learn what the more experienced have to say so I can learn right along with you!


----------



## Mousie96

The only reason the gloves would be needed is to pull a baby 0.o trust me! I don't want my hand in there unless there is no other way around it!! I know, and some days she looks huge, and others she looks like this.... Why can't she just tell me!!!? I have seen if I could get milk, and I did. It was a clearish yellow color. What test strips should I get?


----------



## 

We love seeing the lop-sided mares -- tells us everything is moving ahead just fine! She's got a ways to go -- even if she's 8-9 months, she'll go another 2-3 months before delivering, so we get to just enjoy watching her and her precious friends!


----------



## Eagle

The ring test tells you if the foal is a filly or a colt.

Pull out a hair from her tail and tie a gold ring or a metal nail and hold it still above her back (towards her back end.) If it goes in circles it is a filly, if it goes backwards and forwards it is a colt


----------



## Mousie96

I hope she is 9 months pregnant. But I guess time will tell! Oh cool! I will have to try that when I go over and see her!!


----------



## countrymini

I know what you meant about the lopsidedness. I found if Sweety was standing square but she had her neck stretched to one side, the opposite side of her belly would stick out lol.

Always love seeing your walking beachballs Diane!


----------



## Mousie96

Oh man I bet that made you just about crazy excited! And then when you figured out what was happening you had this type of face -_- Lol! I am so tempted for when I have my vet come out and do a ultrasound on Mousie to do one on her too.....


----------



## 

countrymini said:


> I know what you meant about the lopsidedness. I found if Sweety was standing square but she had her neck stretched to one side, the opposite side of her belly would stick out lol.
> 
> Always love seeing your walking beachballs Diane!


Thanks! Some of them can surely get W-I-D-E !!


----------



## Mousie96

So how long did those ladies hold onto those babies Diane? About 2 years or so? Because they are huge!! My Moose and my tiny sized horses where very happy when I made them a twine fence. They had to keep their lead ropes on so I didnt have to chase them around. They loved being out and eating all of that tall grass! When I put them back in the fence and after they left me Penny and Snowball were very worn out! They had to go and lay down and take a nap because it was very tiring I guess!


----------



## 

Not quite 2 years -- LOL. But the mare on the left always delivered at day 365 like clockwork. So, she went a few days shy of another month from the picture. The other mare carried another month from the picture too -- and usually foaled around day 335-340.


----------



## Mousie96

LOL! Thats cool! Well that makes life much easier when you know when they are most likely to deliver! So I went and seen my 'clan of misfits' today. Penny was aggravated today. I dont know if this was because of all of the flys and other bugs, or because her hormones where making her crazy. Also found out that she does NOT like being sprayed with fly spray. She looked HUGE from the top today. And I might have seen/ felt a kick but she pulls away from me before I can get a good feel. Wow now I sound kinda creepy..... 0.o


----------



## Mousie96

Hello Aunties!! So I have some news. Just bear with me here. About 2 weeks ago was the last boobie pic. Today I took a couple more pics. And look at the boobie size difference!


----------



## 

YEAH!!!! Progress.....just what we like to see!


----------



## paintponylvr

Hi Kate

You wanted to see some larger "walking beach balls"??

Here is Stuffy. She is 37" at the withers and this is her 4th foal. She was originally washed up and turned out with our stallion on 25 February and was showing season "lightly" but not happy with his attentions. He did not cover her the first day, but the end of the 2nd day - her vulva showed that she'd been covered at least once. To keep him company and because I both wanted her bred and didn't want to switch her pasture, she remained with him. He continued to show interest in her, but I never saw him actually cover her until 2 months later. However, then saw her in season again in May and saw a "good" cover (I know that he not only mounted her but actually serviced her)... She stayed in the pasture with him for the rest of the year. But I now have a couple of different dates for her covers (LOL). So, when I came to the "nutty nursery" - I didn't put a day count on her pics because I simply wasn't sure when she was due and was just following her via pics. This one is taken in March 28th. Then the 2nd on April 9th. I had taken some more of her on April 15th - but can't find them. She foaled on April 17th (so probably conceived in May - when I saw a "good cover"). Her previous two foals were carried right about 342 days (have to go back and look at dates - they are on a hard drive that's not here right now...).











Stuffy's pics and Rio.

A much larger Shetland mare - Koalah. She's 43" at the withers, but has a high wither and a dropped back. This year is her 7th foal and when she foaled the 3rd filly in a row for us by our stallion, Iggy, I was thrilled! She foaled on 13 March 2012 and was not bred on her foal heat. Iggy was turned out with a small group of mares for 2 weeks - figured if he settled mares, we'd have foals, if not, we wouldn't. They'd all either foaled or were open but in heat... I noted that Koalah was covered on the last day he was in the pasture with them - May 9th. These two pics were taken on March 28th and she delivered a filly on April 2nd.











Koalah's pics and Bunny's pics.

And our other mare, Tory, that foaled in April. She was bred when I purchased her and produced a colt in 2011. I didn't rebreed her for 2012, but bred her in 2012 to our other stallion (which turned out to be his last foal). She had one cover. She is barely 40" at the withers. Here she is the day before she foaled -











She produced a colt on late night on April 10th that is a small copy of his sire. A nice way to remember our boy by... He was our first Shetland and our first (my personal first) stallion...

Tory's pics and Echo's pics.

I have one other mare that will foal this fall. This one is an "oops" baby - kind of. She's a young maiden mare and went thru 3 fence lines, 2 of which were HOT, to get to Iggy. After 3 days in a row of returning her to the correct pasture, I gave up. I was getting ready to go out of town, so I just left her in the pasture with Iggy - making it easier for the person who was taking care of our ponies. I will start doing her pics in July, I suppose. I have a couple from April. Both she and our stallion are homozygous for both black and tobiano, so this foal will also be homozygous for tobiano and black based. Since Cherry carries on bay gene and Iggy carries one silver gene - could also be bay, silver black or silver bay. I would LOVE a filly, but will settle for healthy baby! She's had our granddaughters sitting on her bareback and has been ground driven in work harness. She's larger at 44" at the withers.

********************

Your little girl is cute! Do or will you in the future be driving her? I've enjoyed reading your thread.

When Is the vet coming to ultrasound or palpate your horse mare, Mousie? Did the stallion owner give you a list of her cover/breeding dates? Did you get some pictures of him? Do you ride her? Lots of questions to keep you occupied as your girl prepares to foal!

OK, I edited it to add some questions about the OPs mare and lost stuff, so I've redone it and will repost it. Hope it works??!!


----------



## Mousie96

You think she looks bigger too?? Yay!! It's not just me! Her hoohaw was kinda elongated but when I brought tail up a little more to get a pic but when I did it tightened it up...So are we lookin at 9 months here? She has been getting bigger and bigger it seems!

I just noticed that Koalah's foal has the same bday as me! March 13th!


----------



## Mousie96

Those are some big girls you have there!!! I would love to see pics of your other girl that is due this fall! This would be her 3rd or 4th foal. I haven't been able to schedule a date for her ultrasound.


----------



## paintponylvr

Here is a picture of Cherry with my hubby. and the link to her picture album. She is 5 yrs old this year.






Will your vet do an internal or external ultra sound on Mousie? Are you going to have one done on your little mare as well (I have to go look up her name...)? There were a couple of other ?s I had, but can't remember them now...


----------



## Eagle

If your girl is 9 months pregnant she won't have an udder yet, they start to produce an udder 4-6 weeks before foaling so if she does continue to grow in her udder I would suggest a call to your vet as she could have an infection. Lets just keep an eye on her and see if it increases


----------



## Mousie96

Ok, here is the list of answers I have for you! And what is your name? I didn't see one



and a question for you ladies! My driving pony is 35" and she is 43", is that too much of a size difference for a team?

Yes, I do plan on driving her, but I have to get her in shape and retrain her.

The stud got out and into her pen for one day in mid August of last year. She couldn't remember the for sure date but she said it was between the 10th and the 15th. So she would be 10 months this week. And if she was bred in march/April the date where March 15 and April 3 for sure.

I attached a pic of Benny. He is the mini looking at you!

I don't ride or let my little cousin ride her because she is not broke.

I still have to call and find out if my vet does the ultrasounds. But I have like 5 vets around my area so I am hoping someone does. I would have him do internal on Mousie for sure. I have been crazy busy the last 2 weeks with work and finishing the last week of school that I haven't been able to call him :/

If my vet does come out and does a ultrasound on Mousie I will have him do one on Penny as long as he feels comfortable doing it. What should I have him do on penny??


----------



## Mousie96

Hello ladies! So I was over too see my horses today, Penny was very, VERY crabby with Snowball today. He was trying to groom her and she would pin her ears back and bite him or try to! Then he must have been sick of it because he grabbed her halter and tried to pull her around! It was the funniest thing I have ever seen!!! I think her bag looks about the same. She still looked very round, to the point she was getting p***** off because she could barely reach her back leg to scratch it! Here are some pics


----------



## paintponylvr

My name is Paula. My forum name is paintponylvr, and our farm name is LP Painted Ponys.

AHH! I can't say how far along she is - the smaller minis "defeat" me as to what a lot of them look like when they foal. Some seem to be huge and some just really tiny... Since your mare had a foal before (is that someone else? now I confused again, have no idea how everyone keeps everyone straight!!!), I'd say she should be a lot larger before she foals, but I can be wrong.

According to my foaling calculator, if she was bred on August 10th, she's at 304 days of pregnancy. if bred/settled on 15 Aug - 299 days. LB has a foaling calculator on their info page as well.

Benny is CUTE - but understand - even in shadows he looks to be a silver bay(not a flaxen chestnut) and my main love is a silver colored pony!! Our silver black tobiano stallion has sired one silver bay tobiano out of our 1/2 arab bay mare (& 1 bay & 1 silver black - both tobianos). She's beautiful!! We have a chance with our next foal of getting a silver bay - already know that we will have homozygous for both black & tobiano (both parents color tested). Of course, I could be seeing Benny wrong - he could be a chestnut... Either way, he's still very cute. Like his build. More substantial - my fave.

As to driving - for me that's too large of a difference IF driving a wheeled vehicle with a tongue. It's really hard to get the harness adjustments so that you can balance the neck yoke and tongue properly. Also with that size difference - there will be very different adjustments to make in the traces when attaching the pair to the double tree - actually the single trees on either side of the tongue... If ground driving and working w/ farm equipment that has no tongue or wheels (a disk, a flexible tine harrow, a homemade pasture/manure drag, a stone boat, etc), they'd work fine. You'd just have to adjust the harness's properly for the two different sizes of horses and again allow for the differences in the trace/doubletree hook up. That said, I've come across many examples of hugely different sized equine being driven side by side or better - as a tandem or 4 and 6 up.... One hitch starts with minis, goes welshies, maybe arabXs, then drafts. It's an interesting hitch and I will need to see if I can find it again...

Practicing her ground driving now while she's pregnant would be great exercise for her. Then when she's "normal sized" again, you practice your ground driving with the foal alongside, and then hitch to your cart and enjoy your drive. My good driving ponies get driven with their foals. My not so good ponies will only get worked with the foal trotting loose, or the foal stays tied up or in a pen/paddock with the other ponies.


----------



## cassie

Mousie looks great! hard to know with these sneaky mares though lol.

I agree with Paula, I think the height difference is too great for a driving team but they sure are cute!


----------



## Mousie96

At first I thought I thought he was a flaxen, but I didn't realize that there was such a thing as silver bay. But when I was going through the color calculator I seem silver bay. I knew that is what Benny was when I looked it up. This will be the old owners first foal from him. This will be her first foal with me, and my first foal ever! I was thinking that ground driving would be a good way to help get her in shape. That's what I was thinking too about the height... How long does it usually take for gestation?? I was thinking it was like 320 days give or take. The old owner is so hard to get ahold of its not even funny!!


----------



## paintponylvr

I always used the gestation calendar of 340 days. But according to a lot of the ladies here in the Nursery - anytime after 300 days is OK for some (minis). Seems a lot of mini mares will foal between 310 and 330. and then there are the ones that go a full year!!

When pasture breeding (and I do that too), it's hard to calculate dates. You can't if you don't know dates they were bred!

On the mares that I've tracked, I usually am pretty close to 340 days. I did have one mare that consistently dropped her foals on an average of 315 days with one born at 309 - and that was a small horse sized mare (13.3, bred to our 11.1 hh Shetland stallion). She had 5 foals for us by our stallion. I did note one thing - our mares that we tracked specifically - they stayed consistent with every foal after the first one with only a few days variance either way from the number of days carried the first time.

So, when dates aren't known - you just have to watch and wait!


----------



## 

Talk about sneaky mares......there was a mare several years back, who went to Nationals for driving, and made Grand Champion. The next morning there was a cute little baby standing in her stall! No one ever knew she was even pregnant!! Talk about having "show results" !!

So, ground driving should be very good exercise for her.


----------



## paintponylvr

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Talk about sneaky mares......there was a mare several years back, who went to Nationals for driving, and made Grand Champion. The next morning there was a cute little baby standing in her stall! No one ever knew she was even pregnant!! Talk about having "show results" !!
> 
> So, ground driving should be very good exercise for her.


WOW!!

Well, we had one sorta like that... The mare was bred and both palpated and u/s as NOT pregnant. She was a TB bred paint and a maiden and never showed she was pregnant. Then suddenly one day there was a foal in the stall with her. She DID develop a "belly" after she foaled - very strange (once we increased her protein, it tightened right back up -so think it was because she was lacking protein). Couldn't tell you if she'd had an udder - don't think so but I don't remember ever really checking. I would have been 16 or so...


----------



## Mousie96

Ok, I was thinking in the right time frame than! I know, that's the only good thing about hand breeding is you know the dates! I wish the old owner would call/text me back! I have a few questions about penny! Oh wow! That's awesome! And she was probably harnessed everyday. She must have been in great shape for them not to have noticed! Penny is in much better shape than when I first got her. She had 2 foals at the old owners. So she would, or should have a idea of how long she carries. Good news! So the next time I go over and see her and have more than 5 mins I will try to ground drive her! Would lunging be a good way to get her in shape?


----------



## paintponylvr

Lunging - yes and no. Hard lunging - just around and around and around - NO. Not good for her especially at speed.

But I use "circle driving" to go from leading to lounging to ground driving. It's a NH thing and works pretty well. Very different from the structured lounging we did when I was taking dressage lessons. And nothing like lounging "to make them tired"...

Go check out the various threads in Driving Miniature Horses. Quite a number talk about starting out in ground driving, plus just a great group of folks either learning to drive or guiding the learners thru driving!


----------



## Mousie96

Ok, that's kinda what I was thinking. I wouldn't make her go fast, just a walk. And I wouldn't do it for more than 5 mins each way. ^-^ I went and seen her today, she was in a much better mood!! When would she start getting a jello butt? And about when will her hoohaw start relaxing?


----------



## Mousie96

Hello all




So I was over to see my pint size, quart size, and gallon size four footed friends. Penny was in a much better mood! Here are some pictures I had taken


----------



## Mousie96

Also here is a new photo of Benny


----------



## Mousie96

Hello all!! So penny is doing good, loving all of the fresh grass! I was kinda working with her to see if she knows anything about driving. I think she does but the bridle I have is too small for her, and the other one is WAY too big! Figures right? Has anyone tried equi-spot? I just got it, I am hoping it works because the flies and bugs are really bad this year! Does anyone have any recomendations for starting penny to drive?


----------



## Eagle

I can't help with driving but I am sure the others can.

I gave up buying expensive fly sprays as none of them seemed to work for very long, I use water/vinegar and put it in a spray bottle. I also fed them garlic in the summer which helps a bit.


----------



## Evelynk2000

I used to give my dogs garlic for fleas. Worked, but OMG the farts!!!! How do you feed garlic to a horse??????


----------



## paintponylvr

There is a thread about equi-spot on the main forum. I commented there, but I also bought some this weekend and I'm using it on the arabs and larger shetlands. I will use it for every two shetlands - not all of it on one. My larger shetlands are 44" tall and tape measure to just under 500 lbs. I've got a couple of smaller ones I know I can also do that with, but I've never been able to "split" the container and do 3 equine with it. Wish they'd make a smaller dose for little equine like they do for dogs and cats!

If the small bridle has a removable browband, you can add snaps to make the cheek pieces longer. If it's a driving bridle, this won't work as it will put the blinds in the wrong spot.

Otherwise you can make adjustments to the larger bridle.

OR you can attach the bit to her halter and start that way (either with twine/string pieces or with snaps).

Here are several threads in Driving Minis that you may be interested in:

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=133682&hl=

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=132910&hl=

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=132816&st=0

There are a lot more than this and many books and videos out there to help you get started... Check out the Driving Miniature Horses forum and introduce yourself. Would love to see you over there and you can post your driving or harness ? pics over there, too.


----------



## Eagle

Evelynk2000 said:


> I used to give my dogs garlic for fleas. Worked, but OMG the farts!!!! How do you feed garlic to a horse??????


You can buy it dried but I buy the capsules for humans as they swallow them without smelling it. I just put one inside an apple slice


----------



## Mousie96

I never thought about the capsules! That's a great idea!! Ohan that could be a bad fart! So I have the date for the ultrasound set, it's next Monday! He said for Mousie and Penny, plus the travel charge it would be about $120 and half is the travel charge! I so do hope penny is 10 months, not 3. Not just for me but for the babies sake too. I wouldn't want Mousie's kid to be playing with him and hurt him by accident.


----------



## Mousie96

Wow, just realised that instead of saying oh man it said ohan.... I will hopefully post pics tomorrow and will know how far along she is on Monday!


----------



## Eagle

Oh good, that will make it so much easier for you


----------



## Mousie96

I hope so!! And if she is 10 months, watch out penny! You are going to be stalked!! Lol! Than I will get to know if Mousie is bred! Hopefully both are


----------



## Mousie96

Hello ladies! Long time no talk! So who would like some news from the vet? He did the ultrasound on Penny and he said that she was for sure pregnant!! And 10 months along  he said the foal was wayyyyyy too big to be 3 months. So I will be having a little kid in about a month!


----------



## AnnaC

WOO HOO!!!! Brilliant news!! What about Mousie??

And I think we need some updated pics of BOTH of them - please.


----------



## 

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! Just what we had hoped for. Now you have to do lots of pictures as we watch her do the home stretch!!


----------



## Mousie96

I will get you guys a few pictures tomorrow!!! Mousie I am afraid is not bred :'( but the vet said that she will be ovulating in 2 days. Going to look at a new stud for her tomorrow!! I didn't realise that the guy was a drunk until after I brought her there. Don't want to get her hurt so finding a new stud :-/ but the new one is much more handsome!! I'll attach a couple pics of him



and I only have 1 pic of penny. Sorry! More tomorrow! And I had to show off my brand new saddle, 18" seat, almost brand new. And I got it, a brand new green halter for penny and 2 bit less bridles for Mousie all for the low price of $130!!!


----------



## 

VERY NICE!~!


----------



## Mousie96

Want to know the best part about the stud? He lives like 5 miles from my house!! Granted, Mousie and the others don't live at my house ( they live about 20 mins away) but I could go over and see her! And she will be there for just a couple days, than she will be out of heat. Then will probably bring her back when she is supposed to be going back into heat


----------



## Mousie96

Here are some pics, not the best because they where taken with my iPod. I think that her udders have swollen more!!


----------



## countrymini

She's so pretty


----------



## Wings

Hey





Your mare is a cutey!

Love the beachball pics



but I love them whenever they show up. Gives me an excuse to add my own


----------



## 

Udder looking good!! Love the beachball look!!


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks!! That's one big beach ball that you have there!! Thanks! She was a happy girl today! Her hoohaw was very relaxed today, but of course when I tried to get a pic she made it tighten up a bit. So there didn't look like it was relaxed very much. I think that her udders are a little bigger too



I was just thinking about the date she was bred. That was mid August! So she could be ready to foal in 2ish weeks!! I will post a few new pictures tomorrowish!


----------



## AnnaC

She's looking good and making steady progress. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks



When I go over and see my ponies today I will get some pictures! Penny has the thickest mane I have ever seen!! I love it but at the same time I cant stand trying to brush through it! My Moose is doing good today. More interested in the stud today then she was yesterday. Thinking that by tonight she will let him mount her, or tomorrow morningish! Would anyone like pictures of Gilead? Other than the ones posted?

Also, I need some help with baby names!! I am thinking for a boy, Beau or Castiel (Cas for short). I have no girl names yet! I want something that's tough, but kinda girly too



Let me hear some names!!


----------



## 

Want more pictures....? Of course we want more pictures! What a question! You KNOW we LOVE pictures!!


----------



## Mousie96

I come bearing pictures of the future mother! She was very crabby today. I walked into the barn just as she lifted her tail. This is the "log" she laid. Normal is formed into apples. This is a first for me. Her butt is getting jiggily too!


----------



## 

And her udder is coming together nicely. All going forward at a good rate!


----------



## Mousie96

That's what I was thinking too! So Mousie got her feet trimmed on Monday, he nicked a little spot. He said that she might be ouchie for a couple of days. But he was doing a lot to her feet to make it so she could have normal hooves (not all at once) and he made it so that she was walking on trimmed soles! She was flat out lame yesterday. Better today but not a ton. So another guy came out and fixed what he could on her feet. :-/ My poor Moose. She is sooo sore. On the up side Penny is doing good! I seen her yesterday and it looks like the baby is dropping into place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 

Hope she heals quickly and is back on her feet with no soreness very soon.

Can't wait to see pictures of Penny!!


----------



## Mousie96

Hey! Sorry it has been so long sense I put up new pics. Been super uper

Dooper busy the past few days. Here are some pictures if my girl. I am quite sure that the baby is working on/ already dropped into position. She looks wayy more "flat stomached" then she did a week ago. Her butt is 100% jelloish. And her nipples are starting to fill, and I noticed plug like things on her nipples too. This is sure a weird conversation to be having! Talking about horse boobs. And look at the color of the milk?!?!!


----------



## 

Sounds like she's got wax on her nipples, and her milk looks great! AND you saying she's looking "slab-sided" too? Sounds like you're going to have an exciting couple of days ahead -- watching for this little one, who sounds like there will be an appearance shortly!

Happy foaling!!!


----------



## Eagle

wow she has made wonderful steps forward



baby will be here soon I bet


----------



## Mousie96

I am sooooo excited for this little kid to poke its little head out! The lady who owns the stud that Mousie is being bred ti said that she was thinking it would be 4-6 days. I so hope that the baby looks like its daddy.!


----------



## Mousie96

Does anyone have any name ideas for a girl? I was kinda thinking Joe or Ruby for a girl. And Beau and Castiel for a boy. I need more names for both boys and girls!!!!


----------



## countrymini

Sorry, can't help you with names, I am hopeless! Cant wait to see the baby of this gorgeous mumma tho!


----------



## AnnaC

If that is wax on her teats you could be seeing baby sooner than 4 to 6 days! Hope you are camping right alongside her, fully dressed and at the ready!!

Sorry I'm no good at names either, we usually wait a few days to see if something springs to mind that suits the new baby's personality.





Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## 

Certainly, don't leave her unattended. With wax, as Anna says, you could be seeing your baby tonight!! Keep your clothes on and your eyes open!!


----------



## Mousie96

Nothing yet this morning




The thingies on her nipples almost look like little plugs. I have noticed them for a few days now. I know what the wax is supposed to look like, but this seems a little different to me. Ill post pics in a couple hours!


----------



## AnnaC

You are correct. That is not 'true' wax, but just a little secretion as her teats fill and quite normal. Still wax can form and get knocked off as the mare moves around, so it is not always noticed. But she is certainly very close to foaling so you still need to be camping out beside her from now on.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hello!! Just checking in..was hoping for the big announcement...never mind then...i'll get back to my cleaning!!


----------



## blazingstarranch

Any news yet?


----------



## Mousie96

No baby yet



just one very hot momma who the bugs are driving crazy. I think she about ready to claw her baby out. I feel so bad for her!


----------



## 

We understand. Poor little momma! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mousie96

No baby yet :-/ I swear she is doing this just to bug me!!

No baby yet :-/ I swear she is doing this just to bug me!!


----------



## countrymini

You poor thing. Obviously mental now and repeating yourself



( I laugh now, might be different in a few weeks time)


----------



## Wings

countrymini said:


> You poor thing. Obviously mental now and repeating yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ( I laugh now, might be different in a few weeks time)


We've been saving our laughs up for you, and Sweety has given us PLENTY of time to do so


----------



## Mousie96

I have gone off the deep end I fear!! Lol, I went off the deep end a looong time ago! My little miss I'd not sure if she wants to bag up all the way, her milk is still the color of skim milk. I will get you more pics tomorrow!! I promise!


----------



## 

We've all been off that deep end, and some of us are still there....I fear!! LOL

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Eagle

Heheeee just who are you refering to my friend?


----------



## AnnaC

Guilty as charged - and I'm not the only one!! (but I will refrain from naming names!



)


----------



## 

Only the best will "fess up!!"


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im sorry but... Is there actually a Shallow End???....maybe someone could google it for me b/c I can never seem to find it.


----------



## 

If there is, I completely missed it!! So, are you admitting you found the deep end, too?? I think she is, Anna!


----------



## AnnaC

Case proven I think Diane!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Guilty as charged!!! Now lets get back to "foaling".....cause we don't want anyone Foaling off the deep end now do we!!!......I know....I couldn't help my self!!!

Its getting to be that slow time of year when every one gets udderly silly!!


----------



## Mousie96

Hehe you ladies are about as far off the deep end as I am!! No baby yet (of course!) but the good news is that Mousie gets to come home tomorrow!!!!!! Maybe the excitement of one of her bestest friends coming home will make her foal!?!?!?


----------



## AnnaC

Maybe?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 

Can't wait to find out if this is the "cure" !!


----------



## Mousie96

Well hellooooo ladies! Sorry, no baby yet. But I come baring pictures! And my Moose is home!!


----------



## 

HELLO MOOSE!!!! His name seems quite appropriate!!!


----------



## Mousie96

it's just Mousie, brought her home from the studs place today! See why I call her Moose?!?! She is the size of a MOOSE!!


----------



## 

Okay, it's been almost a week! Any news yet? How's she doing?


----------



## countrymini

Hope all is well.


----------



## Mousie96

No baby yet :-/ But of course she is making me beg!! Yesterday I went to see her. And her belly looked very different. She looked very "low hanging" in the belly. So maybe, just maybe I could have a baby soon? I will post pictures on Tuesday. But I will see if I can find out how to get the pictures from my camera without my SD card. Forgot it when I took pictures yesterday.


----------



## countrymini

Naughty mare lol


----------



## AnnaC

Cant wait for those pictures - glad to hear her tummy size is changing, I was a bit worried that it didn't seem big enough when compared to her udder development.


----------



## Mousie96

Ok. So I couldn't figure out for the life of me how to download the photos without the sd card. So being the awesome person I am posting photos of my camera of the pics!!!


----------



## 

Udder looking good!! She's such a rich color -- a beautiful mare!


----------



## Mousie96

Picture time! No baby yet :-/


----------



## 

All looking good!! Keep it coming!! Come on little momma -- we're waiting to see that little beauty you're hiding!!


----------



## Mousie96

So do you think I was crazy when I said the belly changed shape?? I think that I am about to start driving the crazy train by the way she is making me go!!!


----------



## countrymini

I think it looks different in the last couple of photos sets you've uploaded. But I'm don't have experienced eye yet so don't quote me


----------



## 

No, these last few pictures show a changing belly. So keep them coming!!


----------



## AnnaC

I think you have a little time to go yet - her tummy still needs to grow a bit and to drop more and that last pic of her udder seems to show that she still has some 'folds' to fill out yet. But I agree that it is never easy to see exactly what is happening from posted pictures, also is there any chance that you can get them turned round into the upright position? (this old neck of mine complains violently at being twisted sideways! LOL!!)


----------



## Mousie96

Anyone have any guesses for the date of foaling?!?! I will see what I can do for the pictures! My stupid iPod has decided it would be funny to take them and turn them sideways when I post them!


----------



## countrymini

I'm not going to guess off looks, my mare has been tricking us since January!


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> I think you have a little time to go yet - her tummy still needs to grow a bit and to drop more and that last pic of her udder seems to show that she still has some 'folds' to fill out yet. But I agree that it is never easy to see exactly what is happening from posted pictures, also is there any chance that you can get them turned round into the upright position? (this old neck of mine complains violently at being twisted sideways! LOL!!)


Agree with Anna




I think you'll be waiting on a bit more filling in the udder department. As for how long that will take only the mares know..... and they aren't telling


----------



## Mousie96

Will post pics in a little bit when I see my girl! Maybe she will have a huge bag and foal 20 mins after I get there? That would be nice!!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! We all have those sort of dreams!!


----------



## 

Yup!


----------



## Mousie96

Here are the pictures! No baby yet (of course). Also, now it sounds like Mousie is a black sabino not a blue roan!


----------



## 

Looking good!! She's such a beautiful color -- that rich bay is stunning!


----------



## Mousie96

Mousiest gets ultrasounded on Wednesday!!!! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Mousie96

So am I wrong to be paranoid that I haven't seem/ felt the baby kick I awhile? I think I seen him kick about 2 weeks ago. Could it be because he is in position and isn't kicking where I can feel/ see it? God I sound like a paranoid overprotective mother! Do you think I should have the vet poke her (take a look at her and make sure she's doing good) while he is out there? Or just leave her be?


----------



## AnnaC

As long as she is well, healthy and eating normally, I would leave well alone. As foals increase in size there is less room to move around therefore there is less movement to be seen.

Good luck with the US.


----------



## Mousie96

Mousie is, as you may have guessed. Not pregnant. And no baby! I wish she would just give me some sort of hope for this year :'( I won't have a baby next year. But I will be sending Mousie over to get bred in April. The vet will assist in making sure we get her when she ovulates. I just feel like crying a little bit. More out of frustration than because I am sad. Why do I manage to pick the horse, out of 1000s of horses with issues getting pregnant?! Some just look at the stud and get pregnant! Like penny! Rant done now.


----------



## Mousie96

Pictures!


----------



## ratzo155

I am so sorry!!! I know just how you feel. My Molly is still looking like she should drop a foal any day now but sadly it has been too long and I know there is just no way she will. It is so frustrating how these little ones send out all the signs and signals that there is a little one on the way when there isn't.

I hope you have better luck in April and your little Mousie gives you a beautiful little baby.


----------



## Mousie96

Well at least penny is going to pop one if these days! I would have loved to found out that Mousie was bred today. But she isn't sadly. How's Molly doing? Could you post some pictures of her so we can see her beautiful face? And the rest of her too! Lol


----------



## 

So sorry about the news. We all understand, and have "been there" -- so you are among friends who feel the hurt along with you.

It's nice the vet will work with you to ensure her being bred at the correct time, and hopefully we'll be waiting on her little one next year!!


----------



## Mousie96

At least penny will have her baby in a few days!


----------



## Mousie96

That baby, known as "the bug" for right now must be getting ready for a marathon! He has been kicking like crazy for the past 3 days! Even my grandpa who still swears the vet was wrong and she isn't due until February/march seen the bug kicking like that and he thinks it will be a few days at the most. The big is kicking like that is 10-15 intervals. Thoughts on what it is doing that for? I read it in a foaling book about what it is but for the life of me I can't find the book!


----------



## 

Maybe s/he's making a turn. Is she doing some rolling associated with it, maybe encouraging him/her to get into better position?


----------



## Mousie96

She has been rolling a bit. I was kinda thinking the same thing! Her hoohaw was stretched a bit yesterday also!


----------



## Mousie96

Picture time! No baby yet..


----------



## 

She's looking good and making some steady progress -- which is just perfect!!!


----------



## Mousie96

Really?? I don't see it! Tell me where you see this "progress"?!?! It is almost a rarety find the progress you talk about LOL!!!


----------



## countrymini

You an see in previous photos that her tail is shorter, compared to these last photos, her tail is slightly longer. Definitely progress happening there.




:rofl





Sorry, had to have a tease, I'm the same as you! Unless the udder has grown an inch I have trouble seeing any difference.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Hayley - well spotted!





Actually I dont see any change in her udder, but it does look as though the underside of her tummy has expanded a little - take a look at Hayley's thread to see what we are aiming for in her 'side on' pics of Sweety.

Visual violent kicks from a foal can mean that it still has the space to move around easily, but they can also have some big movements as they finally position themselves for the birth - in this case any 'kick's are usually seen up high in the mare's flank area, just below her hip. Hope this helps a bit?


----------



## 

Sorry if I wasn't clear. I'm talking about her tummy changes as well. She is expanding and it looks as if she's "rounding out" nicely.


----------



## Mousie96

I see her every day, so I don't really see this like you guys do! Thanks for pointing all of this out for me!! I feel slightly more sane now that you guys didn't just say that to make me feel better!!!! So the lengthening of the tail would mean her butt muscles are loosening up? All of the kicks are from high up!! There hasn't been a kick from down low for about a week for sure!! It so does help Anna! And thanks Hayley! Sorry if I seemed rude Daine! I didn't mean too



I just wanted to know where you seen the progress!


----------



## 

Didn't think you were rude at all!!! Just thought I needed to better explain myself. Sometimes I post but don't give enough information, so just wanted to be sure you understood what I was looking at!


----------



## Mousie96

Oh thanks!! I love having all the info I can get before the baby gets here. Can someone post a link to the foaling thread? I can't find it :'(


----------



## AnnaC

You will find all the info about foaling/foals etc pinned at the top of the first page to this forum where the list of everyone's threads is seen. I think this is what you are asking - not sure there is a 'foaling thread' anywhere else.


----------



## Mousie96

Hehe I was talking about Sweetys foaling thread. I couldn't find it, but then again there quite a few on here!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooop's my mistake! LOL!! It's RIDGES - It's a .........!, posted by Countryminis (Hayley). The post title was Hayley's idea of a joke from a while ago. You will find updated pics of Sweety on the current page or the one before, scrolling back will let you see pics as she has got closer - she's very close now and we are thinking we may have a happy announcement in the next few days!


----------



## 

Yes, she's teasing us with that title and every day I expect to REALLY hear an announcement!! Perhaps she'll add to the title and tell us what we're going to see!!


----------



## Mousie96

I found it!! How do you change your title by the way?? I can't figure it out! I will give you guys a full report on penny later when I am over there!


----------



## 

Go to your first post, click edit, go to "more reply options" so you're in the full editor, and it should allow you to change your title.


----------



## jstarr78

Hi, I just wanted to stop by and say hi. Penny is beautiful, she reminds me of my Moonpie except she is all chocolate brown instead of a bay. I am also in the waiting game feeling like I've gone nutty, but the Aunties here are doing a wonderful job at keeping me grounded. Good luck to you and Penny.


----------



## Mousie96

It wont let me change the title! I cant figure it out! Is there a button that I can use to change it? I so confused!!!! No baby yet, her udders are a little bigger I think. I will post pictures when I can get better interweb (lol). You guys know, because I am over babysitting at my aunts until Monday that she will probably have it tonight or before I come home!


----------



## 

Okay, let me try again.

Go to the first post you made on the thread -- the starting one.

At the bottom right when you're looking at it, click on "EDIT"

It will bring up your post.

At the bottom of the box where the post is, there is a selection that says "USE FULL EDITOR"

Click on that. It will open the full post, and show you the post WITH the Title, and you can then make changes and save the post again.

I think I have it right this time, as I tried it on one of mine, and it worked.

If it doesn't work for you, just let me know what you want your title to say, and I can change it for you.

~~Diane at Castle Rock


----------



## Mousie96

It worked!!! You are a life saver!! Here is a pic of a pic for you! Its from this morning!


----------



## 

I almost didn't know what thread I was reading! HA! She looks happy and good!


----------



## Mousie96

Haha! I so cant wait for this little peanut to be born!! Do you guys know what the chances are the foal is going to be a silver bay? I really, really hope it is a silver bay!


----------



## 

What was daddy?


----------



## Mousie96

Oh lol forgot to say daddy is a silver bay!


----------



## Mousie96

Here are some pics from Friday/Saturday. Will get you knew one later today! What do you guys think about purple for a bay? I like it but would like some opinions!


----------



## AnnaC

Well I for one am really getting a bit puzzled about our sweet Penny! I really hope that I'm wrong, but I still think that she is some way off from having this baby. From your pictures she simply doesn't look like a mare about to foal and certainly not like a mare at a pregnancy of approx a year - her udder has a lot more development to make yet, in my opinion, and her tummy doesn't look large enough to be carrying a full term foal, especially as she has foaled before. Below are some pics of three of my mares a month to six weeks before foaling. Hopefully you can see what we are looking for in Penny's tummy? All these mares had had foals before.





A side and rear view of another mare, again a month away from foaling - from the rear picture you can see that she is still carrying the foal up high. The side pic shows her tummy taken the same day - it will get much more dropped once the foal gets into the foaling position.





Plus two udder pics - a bit dark so dont know if they are that clear - taken 2-3 weeks before she foaled.





As I said, I really hope that I'm wrong and this is just my opinion from your pictures plus her dates. I dont feel that we will have to wait until February to see this foal though, so is it at all possible that she could have got with a stallion/been covered unseen by anyone (through a fence say if they were next to each other) somewhere between August and April? I just feel sure that she is not ready to foal yet??


----------



## Mousie96

She is worring me too Anna. But here are some pics from today. I talked to the previous owner and said she never showed as much as other mares. She always kept them high and tight.


----------



## 

She's an enigma for sure. All we can do is wait and watch.


----------



## Mousie96

I am hoping she foals tonight. Full moon don't you know! She has been acting really weird today, stomach was moving weird. Standing off by herself. But I talked to the vet today, and I told him that she wasn't making a bag. He wasn't worried about it.


----------



## AnnaC

I love how your little fella has to get involved with the picture taking session!!

Interesting info from her previous owner about the way Penny normally carries her foals - gives us hope!! Still a bit concerned about those dates though.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jstarr78

Mousie I have the same hope for Moonpie. Maybe a full moon will bring out the babies. She looks great though. I am rooting for you and penny.


----------



## Mousie96

That would amazing jstarr! What's your name? Mine is Katie. It would be great if they both popped tonight!! You think that he likes being in the photo shoot? Look at this! He poses for the camera!! And a Tuesday funny! And look at at the last pic. The swelling (not sure how else to explain it) is right in front of her udders....


----------



## jstarr78

Mousie96 said:


> That would amazing jstarr! What's your name? Mine is Katie. It would be great if they both popped tonight!!


My name is Jody. It would be so great, although I think at least for moonpie it's more wishful thinking.


----------



## countrymini

That little man is sooo cute. Wish you girls the best of luck, I am feeling your pain


----------



## AnnaC

Well did the New Moon work for either of you?

Katie, that edema in front of Penny's udder is quite normal and is seen in most mares before they start to properly fill their udders. A lot of folk say that it looks like the milk is collecting in the veins under the mare's tummy before transferring itself to the actual udder. This usually happens some while before they foal, (more confusion about dates??) but shows that she is progressing steadily and normally.


----------



## Mousie96

She has had the edema for over a month now. No baby



but I think I might have a pony in stage one labor..! I will see if I can post a video in a min..


----------



## 

I'm watching to see, or hear that your pony has produced for you!

As Anna said, quite normal with the edema.


----------



## Mousie96

No baby yet :-/ but it looks like her bag is filling! Standing off by herself. Looks uncomfortable. Constantly keeping her tail up and passing gas quite often (every half hour or so..) I will keep you posted!!


----------



## Mousie96

I think I finally got the video to work. Its not all of it, but this is most of it!

Video.MOV


----------



## Mousie96

No baby today. But here is some pics! And my chicken Freddy sitting on my shoulder!


----------



## 

Well, I didn't think Ray's little mare was quite ready, but she popped out that beautiful pinto filly. And she was carrying high and tight too. So, we'll watch and wait. I may have to give up on guessing with these mares that hold these babies up so high!!

Give me an old saggy broodmare, and I'm right at home. But lately, with these "tight" mommas, I'm getting a bit confused on when things might happen,

She's looking great, though. And say hello to Freddy!!


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with you Diane, praise be for the waddling brood mares! LOL!! Although I have to admit that right now even my 'not even in foal' maiden mares look well advanced in 'pregnancy'!!

Then perhaps you will remember this picture of my 'not in foal' Nutty when even the vet was sure she would be delivering any minute!


They just love to keep us guessing!


----------



## 

Good heavens, Anna!! She's sure got that wonderful belly going on? Is she one of the "questionable" ones? or just lovely and fat??


----------



## AnnaC

No Diane - the pic is from last year when she was one of two that proved to be not in foal. She s now officially retired, bless her!


----------



## Mousie96

Oh my gosh Anna that's crazy!! No baby, but her vulva was very relaxed this morning. She pre-stage one kicks have stopped. Haven't seen them in a couple days..


----------



## Mousie96

Hello ladies I think Penny's bag has grown a little bit. No baby at her hip, but her Vulva was very relaxed. As you can (hopefully) see in the 2nd pic. Sorry about the fact that they aren't straight on view. Anybody see any change?? If so you wanna tell me what it is?!?! I am going crazy over here!


----------



## AnnaC

I think her udder MIGHT have increased a little - just been back to look at the first pics that you posted of her and am now not sure that there is much of an increase!






But, looking at those pictures, I have to congratulate you - what a transformation, she's looking fantastic! Well done you!

Now all we need is to see this foal that she's hiding from us!!!!!


----------



## Mousie96

No baby this morning. I was just looking at some of the pics of her udders from a couple weeks ago and I noticed that she had 3 wrinkles in her bag. And now she has 2, this is not a huge change but its better than nothing (I think). Thanks! I have been working on getting her back in shape! She looks much better



So Friday the farrier will come out and clip them. I kinda really hope that she foals before he comes out!!


----------



## 

Yes, even one less wrinkle shows she is moving ahead steadily, and that's just fine!! I think she and Sweety are just trying to fool with us! Come on ladies, we're ready and anxious to see these special little ones!!


----------



## Mousie96

No baby, she is miserable though! It's like 90-95 here with humidity of 80-95%? That equalls some really really hot, sweaty horses. The only one who isn't sweating is Snowball, he loves the heat apparently! Penny has been biting/nudging her sides when I was out there. She did it approximately 3 times in 10-15 mins. I gave her a cool down "bath" so she feels better now. Her stool is loose and her Vulva is very loose. Pics soon!


----------



## countrymini

Poor girl



Snowball must have an African goat somewhere in his family history lol


----------



## 

Make sure that Snowball CAN sweat. Feel under the "armpits" and see if you feel some dampness. Humor the old lady -- I worry about horses that don't sweat as it can be life threatening, and I've almost lost 2 that way -- when suddenly one year at different times they both stopped their ability to sweat then crashed, and almost "burned". But we were able to save them both that year by stalling them under fans and mist to bring their body temperatures down.

One never did regain her "sweating" and I had to place her up north. The other had a bad summer, and then was fine the next year. Don't know what caused it, or why one resolved, but I'm alway "wary" of horses that don't have some sweat on them somewhere!! LOL


----------



## Mousie96

Lol hayley. I checked Diane, he had sweat! Just enough to make my hand shine in the light! Here are the pictures I promised! The dog is Maggie aka Fish, the reason for the nickname Fish is a long story. She has photo bombed a few of my other pics before.



look at penny's belly in the first pic, there is something very different about it. I think it's the position of the belly. From the back she no longer looks like a beached whale!


----------



## 

If she's looking slimmer, than perhaps baby is lining up to get the "show on the road" for you!!

Fish looks like there is not a care in his world!!


----------



## Mousie96

She has been looking slimmer for a few days now, hopefully she doesn't make me wait for another month!! Oh yeah, my fish thinks that my bed belongs to her!


----------



## Mousie96

No baby yet. I kinda want to start pushing on her belly to get the baby out!!


----------



## 

Well, you-know-who always threatens to get a plunger out -- but she'll go when she's ready. So, until then....we wait! Not patiently, if you don't want to, but we're here to wait with you, if that's any comfort!!


----------



## AnnaC

This is when we need Heidi and her limericks etc to help us pass the time!! Perhaps we should take bets on who will foal first out of Penny and Sweety, plus of course we have a new little mare to worry about on the forum now.

Ok to start it off, I'm sorry but I think Sweety will foal first! And I'll guess Sept 5th.


----------



## countrymini

Why the 5th Anna? I can't last another week!!!





I'm guessing Sweety too, nothing against Penny, I'm just over it


----------



## Mousie96

Where's the plunger?!?! I need it! Lol! I am going to say that Sweety will foal during the night of the 2nd. Yea, I do think Sweety will foal first but hey, you never know!


----------



## Mousie96

Something doesn't look right today. Here are some pics. But her udders have grown some I think!!


----------



## AnnaC

Why do you think something looks wrong - she looks quite normal to me compared with your other pictures - so what do you think looks/seems different about her? What is it that you have noticed?


----------



## Mousie96

The shape of her belly, I thought that she might have foaled and didn't have any colostrum and the baby had died. BUT I didn't fine a baby or anything like that. So we are good! She got her feet trimmed today and they look so much better!! The good news is her udders (I think) are getting bigger!


----------



## Mousie96

No baby yet. But her vulva is super relaxed, I mean to the point of its kinda hanging open! Has been like this sense yesterday. Her bag is a little bigger I think. She has been really biting her sides for the past few days. And by and on her bag has been sweating.


----------



## 

The biting her sides is quite normal, as the momma's get a bit "testy" when babies start making their final moves. But it all sounds like she's moving ahead. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mousie96

Here's the pic I promised!


----------



## Mousie96

Ok ladies here are some pics! The baby has been really calm the past 2-3 days. Only thing I have seen was her breathing.


----------



## countrymini

I just WANT him!!!! Soooo cute, little photo bomber

/monthly_09_2013/post-45207-0-02366600-1378161703_thumb.jpg


----------



## AnnaC

I agree Hayley - he really cant resist getting in front of the camera can he, bless him!

I still think we need to see more udder development in Penny before she's ready to foal, but she does look very relaxed in her vulva so maybe she will develop her milk bar as she foals?


----------



## Mousie96

Oh man, if he sees my Ipod (what I have been taking pics with.. Cant find my cameras charger!) He is like "oh, is this side good? Hold on I will turn, heres my pouty face! Work it, come on don't take pics of Penny, take them of me!" So when I take the pics of penny instead of him he butts in, hoping to get his pics taken!




So who wants to bring over the plunger??



LOL! I am thinking the same thing Anna, I don't think she is going to bag up until she foals. But should I get the number of the lady who sells colostrum just incase? I hope she just hurries up and pops this baby out!!


----------



## Mousie96

Hello Aunties! So I think her bag might be a tiny bit bigger, but I am not for sure. Snowball sends kisses for the aunties! And Mousie takes a partial bow! What do you guys think of her conformation? Mousie that is



I think her belly might look different today (Penny). Thoughts? Spam me with thoughts!


----------



## AnnaC

Yes, at last I can see a slight increase in her udder!!





Her tummy is slowly changing shape too, but I still think you have a way to go yet before she foals. In fact I would hazzard a guess of around 3 to 4 weeks as both her udder and her tummy are showing the perfect shape for a mare approx a month away from foaling or thereabouts - in my opinion!!

Will be interested to hear what the others think??


----------



## 

Sounds right to me!!


----------



## Mousie96

I was talking to the lady who owned her before me and she said that it might have been mid-late september that she was bred! I kinda really wanted to shoot something when she said that. I think that I am the only one left waiting for a baby.


----------



## chandab

Nope, I'm still waiting, but now I'm thinking she might be open. She was with the stallion til late Oct, so I haven't totally given up hope, but mostly resigned myself to the fact that she is probably now open and just fat.


----------



## 

And you're not alone! Our Australian babies are getting ready, so you're in good company. You'll be laughing your socks off when Bree starts her "watching" madness! It's a great time!! She's a hoot when she gets tired of waiting!!


----------



## countrymini

When I see photos of Penny it reminds me of where Sweety was earlier in the year. I think what Anna said sounds about right or I'd even hazard a guess to say longer if she's anything like Sweety was, altho that probably doesn't really work with your dates. Either way, I hope she puts you out of your misery soon


----------



## Mousie96

When do the Australian babies start showing up?!?! Fingers crossed that she is not just fat! Yes, hopefully she puts me out of my misery. AND on top of it all, Mousie is a bit lame! So no riding for me and no baby to play with



they are all evil I tell you! Keeping those babies all to themselves is just selfish!!


----------



## AnnaC

Bree's thread is Marlanoc Round Four - she's in Aussieland and we are just starting the countdown on her foaling mares. We are waiting on new pics (hint hint Bree if you are reading this!) so you will be able to compare them with Penny's progress which might help. But do come and join in the fun on the thread as we watch Bree turn slowly into a complete Zombie as her girls play games with her. LOL!!

Sorry to hear that Mousie is lame - any idea what has caused it?


----------



## Mousie96

Lol! I went over and said hello



I think her lameness has to do with the corrective trimming to get her feet back into semi-normal (or better). I have been battling with her and her bad feet for over 4 years. She has had bad feet for longer than I had her.


----------



## Mousie96

Here is a pic if her udders today, thoughts? And Mousie is fine today! Full of p!ss and vinegar when I lunged her! Ran more than she ever does because she felt good!


----------



## AnnaC

They look about the same to me - can you leave it 4 days before you take udder pics again - might be easier to see any difference as against daily pics.





Glad to hear that Mousie is feeling better!


----------



## Mousie96

I think I can handle that! Me too, I was worried about her for awhile that her feet weren't getting any better.


----------



## Wings

> You'll be laughing your socks off when Bree starts her "watching" madness! It's a great time!! She's a hoot when she gets tired of waiting!!


Who you calling a hoot!?






We all know I'm really dignified, sane and ladylike throughout the whole foaling ordeal.





Definitely plunger time for this girl though, she's certainly going for the new record in teasing! (Which mare holds that one, got to be either Suzie or Peanut!)


----------



## AnnaC

Dignified????











Oh and I think it was Suzie who won that competition!

Friday would be a good day for the next pics of Penny's udder please.


----------



## 

Wings said:


> Who you calling a hoot!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know I'm really dignified, sane and ladylike throughout the whole foaling ordeal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely plunger time for this girl though, she's certainly going for the new record in teasing! (Which mare holds that one, got to be either Suzie or Peanut!)



Good thing there's no "honesty" police here!





And I think it was Suzie, too! Another ribbon to add to her list of achievements!!


----------



## Wings

Ya big bunch of meanies! You dob me in to all the newcomers!


----------



## 

We're just "preparing" them for your future "ZOMBREE" posts so we don't scare them off!


----------



## Mousie96

Hehe ladies



I will try to get you new pictures tomorrow! I have some from wednesday but its not as good as tomorrows pictures! I think you need to hand me the plunger!


----------



## Mousie96

Here are some pics. The third pic is from a couple days ago



thoughts? I will get you better pics tomorrow!


----------



## 

Looking good! Time for an udder picture!!


----------



## Mousie96

Picture time!!


----------



## Wings

She's really not one to do much with her udder is she! What's her due date again?


----------



## Mousie96

I find out that she was actually bred mid September, but dare I say that I would guess more towards the end of September is actually closer. Oh man, when I gave snowball his horn he was one happy unicorn!! LOL!!!


----------



## Mousie96

Lots if lots of thoughts please?!?!


----------



## Wings

Can you get any photos from front and back at her level? Sometimes those angles show more then side on shots for the more subtle mares.


----------



## Mousie96

That's about it



she was crabby and didn't want to hold still long enough!


----------



## countrymini

I'm trying to remember your last photos but I think she looks bigger/lower.


----------



## Mousie96

I think your right hayley. Here are some pics from 1 and 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 

Belly is getting nicely deeper. She's moving ahead beautifully!!


----------



## Mousie96

So how much longer until you think she is going pop this baby out for me?? I don't know how much longer I can wait!!


----------



## Wings

Really hard to get an idea with mares that don't give many textbook signs. I feel your pain as I'm watching one like that now!


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Bree, she's not an easy mare to read, but although she does seem to be making some progress, from the pictures I dont think she's that close to foaling yet - sorry!


----------



## Mousie96

Yeah that's about what I was thinking. I am hoping she foals soon! But then again I am not holding my breath! I'll get you front and back photos tomorrow or the next day..!


----------



## Mousie96

Some other pics!


----------



## Wings

I've only experienced two lazy udders (Ashanti and Fantasy for the aunties!) but both still part their nipples when they get close enough, looks like hers are still pointing inwards a bit.


----------



## Mousie96

I have a feeling you will be able to say 3 lazy udders with penny! Her nipples are actually about straight, maybe a tiny tiny bit pointed in. She wasn't feeling so good today. Head hanging low, breathing heavy, stomach kinda going crazy. It almost felt like she was starting to sweat a little bit. Also farting a lot! Like once every 2-3 mins. Or more. She looked like she was trying to sleep and her udder almost felt sweaty.


----------



## 

Were you seeing foal movement, or was she having some gut discomfort? She's really looking so good -- I still love that rich, rich color of hers!


----------



## Mousie96

See for your self Diane! Thoughts?


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness she does look uncomfortable poor girl! Lets hope that it was just the foal repositioning itself?? How is she today?


----------



## Mousie96

She feels better today




She had me worried for awhile yesterday!!


----------



## 

Yes, she sure did look uncomfortable in that video. Hoping she's feeling much better today, and it was just a hard day of repositioning baby!


----------



## Mousie96

So how long before they usually foal do they reposition the baby?


----------



## AnnaC

Now that is a "how long is a piece of string" question! LOL!!

Foals can change positions several times during pregnancy, but as they grow bigger they can cause poor Momma a bit of discomfort as they shift around. They usually move into their final foaling position within a couple of weeks or so of being born.


----------



## Mousie96

Cool! I was looking for stuff about it on the interweb (lol) and I couldn't find anything about it! I suppose its almost picture time again?!


----------



## 

Yes, of course it's picture time!

The discomfort in these last several turnings of baby can be quite strong. I remember Joanne's mare that was having a horrid night, and it looked as if she would foal, but she just couldn't get it done. She struggled for hours and hours. Then, after almost all evening and night, baby finally settled down into a more comfortable position (baby had been in a full breech position before this started) and it was another week+ before a more "normal" delivery of a healthy baby.

So, you just keep watching her as you are, and we'll all be watching for a healthy little one when the time comes.


----------



## Mousie96

Yay! Picture time! I'll get pics tomorrow hopefully! Ok. I squirted some of her milk into my hand it was a clearish yellow. Before it was skim milk colored


----------



## Mousie96

Picture time! Snowball sends kisses to the aunties!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! There's that 'get my face in the camera' fella again!!

Can you possibly go and get another pic of Penny for us - you may need help - we need one from the back, you crouched down, her tail gently moved to one side and pic taken of her udder through her back legs ........... please.


----------



## Mousie96

Someone was very crabby and didn't want anymore pics taken. I'll hopefully get better pics tomorrow! And her hoohaw is much more stretched than that. But she was trying to suck it up! LOL!!


----------



## Mousie96

I think she lost her mucus plug..! Here are pictures!


----------



## 

She's certainly filling out now! Still would like to see that udder develop more. Come on little momma!


----------



## Mousie96

Really?! Yay! She is stubborn with her udders that's for sure. You guys have any due date guesses?




:3


----------



## 

Not me. She's moving ahead, and until that udder starts developing, I'm without a guess!


----------



## Wings

Agree, wouldn't hazard a guess with one being so stubborn! When udders don't develop you end up having to go with other signs, like belly changes which again your girl seems to do small!

The other things like behaviour, temperature... all those "acting foolish" signs as I often say right before a foal announcement don't really come across in an imagine.

So basically you are on your own with this one


----------



## Mousie96

That's my thought these days. I don't even know if she will have it this year the way she's going! Yesterday I went to look at the color of her milk (yellow whitish) and when she tried to walk away from me

But when she did she was lifting her leg to go over my arm??! And kept looking back at me and nudging my arm.. Her hoohaw was much more red than its been..?!


----------



## cassie

she's looking good, still a little way to go



(I know thats the last thing you want to hear lol)


----------



## Mousie96

Better time or worse time? Like sooner or later do you think? At this point I am thinking that she will be pregnant for another 20 or so YEARS!!


----------



## 

I ABSOLUTELY PROMISE YOU that will not be the case!!!


----------



## Mousie96

Here are some pictures. I will get more soooon!


----------



## Mousie96

Thoughts? I am going to call the vet I think. She has me really worried that she hasn't foaled yet.


----------



## 

When was she last with the stallion?


----------



## Mousie96

The latest date I know for sure was march. Do you think she might have slipped the baby?


----------



## countrymini

Have you been feeding her more for the pregnancy? She just reminds me an awful lot like my Bindi who progressed to get bigger at the normal steady pace but nudda udders just like Penny and I eventually got her probed by the vet and she was empty. The size was from the steady weight gain from lovely feed I was giving her. She was gutted when she realised her game was up haha


----------



## 

Well, if you're saying March, then she could also just be moving ahead nicely, and just not due yet. With the last possible breeding date in March, adding 11 months to that, she just might be right on schedule since she wouldn't be due until late January or February depending on dates. I think her 'figure' has changed and she's looking as if she's growing -- but have the vet check her if you're concerned,


----------



## Mousie96

Not really, she gets maybe a cup of grain once a week because she already fat, my vet told me not to go overboard with grain as for she is in good shape. The vet did come out and probe her and confirmed in foal in July. The vet said when he came out that the baby is too big to be for that early though. I will call him today, maybe he can probe her again and see what he thinks.


----------



## countrymini

Good idea. Hope she is preggas for you!


----------



## Mousie96

I'll know on Wednesday! He is coming out in the afternoon, I am hoping that the baby is fine, but I am ready for the worst. Wish me luck aunties! I am going to need it.


----------



## AnnaC

I always felt that if in foal, she looked more likely to be due early next year judging by her tummy size. It was that she had small udder showing that bothered me, but perhaps she always has this small udder?? I know you said that her previous owners stated that she always carries her foals 'up high', but in my opinion a mare that has had several foals must show more of a drop in her tummy if she was this close to foaling. Whereas, for an 'up tight' mare, Penny looks about right, size wise, for a Jan/Feb foaling.

Not too sure what your vet meant by a big foal last July, but if indeed he/she could feel a reasonable foal then I think it unlikely that Penny could have lost it without you noticing. So hold on to your hopes and we will see what your vet reports on Wednesday.


----------



## 

I'm really just thinking she's not quite ready yet. I won't be surprised to hear that yes, she is in foal, and that when she gets around to doing some more udder development then we'll really know she's only 4-6 weeks away from your surprise.


----------



## Mousie96

That figures, if she still is pregnant that she would foal during the coldest time of year! Honestly, part of me says no need to get the vet out a pay a $100 extra to tell me it's still there, but on the other hand do I take that risk?


----------



## countrymini

I was the same but honestly, knowing that Sweety had three months to go and not three weeks was a huge relief. Depends how worked up you get tho, I was probably a bit over paranoid and watchful during the nights


----------



## 

When you're worried, do what makes you feel best. No need worrying if it's bothering you that much, just have her checked, but realize she could have a while to go yet!


----------



## Mousie96

That's what I have been thinking, better to be safe than sorry. It would be nice to know if she does have awhile to go! I won't be worrying constantly!


----------



## Mousie96

So, as you may have guess from the "New" title, we still have a baby swimming around inside of her...But that's the way the vet thinks its going to stay for awhile yet.



















He said he cant say for sure because he cant reach in far enough to tell me if he feels a foot or whatever it was he felt. He said that it still feels pretty low, and that it is still alive. So rest assured, for a while yet the bun is still cooking! Now, on to a question I have for you guys....What should I do for inside my barn? Unlike most on here my barn part for the horses is set up so that they can just walk in and out. Since the baby is going to be born during the coldest part of the winter (figures, right?) I want a stall set up for her. That means I have to get a gate put up in there so she cant get out, or freeze to death! What kind of gate? This little drawing is kind of what it looks like. I plan on getting straw to help keep it warm for her and the baby. Other thoughts and helpful suggestions?

| |

|----------------- |

| |

|--------------------|


----------



## countrymini

Yay!


----------



## Wings

At least you still know something is on board, that's a good start




Winter births can suck, I'd put a foal rug aside as a just in case. I've only had to use mine once on an early spring foal.


----------



## Mousie96

That's what I was thinking too! The sad part of this is I can't find small rugs! All of the rugs I find or see are much to big.

That's what I was thinking too! The sad part of this is I can't find small rugs! All of the rugs I find or see are much to big.

That's what I was thinking too! The sad part of this is I can't find small rugs! All of the rugs I find or see are much to big.


----------



## 

Great news! Before I ever purchased a foal blanket I used kids sweatshirts, etc. I know people have used dog blankets, or layered all different types of kid's attire.

You will want to put a deep bed of straw down -- banking it up on the sides to keep baby away from drafts. Depending on what your situation is regarding electricity, I've hung a heat lamp -- keeping it safely away from the dry straw -- and had that on overnight. Have lots of absorbent towels ready to help baby dry off initially. Don't worry -- last year we had a baby born in Alaska during cold weather, and with good attention and the 'human' mommy watching for signs of shivering, etc., this little one made it just fine. I think she even used a blow dryer to help baby dry off initially.

The stall should be roomy enough for momma to lay down comfortably to give birth, leaving enough room for you to assist should she need it. So, make it so you can comfortably be in there with her too.

This is exciting news and I'm so happy for you. I just KNEW she wasn't quite ready -- but with all the good pictures you've provided, we knew she was making some nice changes!


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with what Diane has said - dog rugs will often fit young foals and a lot of folks use them. Also, give her as much space as you can in your barn - dont forget that if the weather is really bad Mom and baby may have to spend a good part of the day shut in and baby will need the room to at least have a good scamper around! If you can make a frame work for the sides and then fix boards all round to ground level to help keep baby away from any possible draughts. The deep bed (and we mean really deep) will be vitally important for foaling and during those cold winter months - baby will snuggle down into it when sleeping and that will mean added warmth and comfort.

With the rugs, the deep bedding and keeping any possible draughts away, you probably wont need a heat lamp, but if you do decide to use one, make sure it is really safe and well out of the way so Momma can't knock it or touch in at all. At least you now know that a baby s on the way and that you will have the time to get everything organised.





ps I would try to worm Penny around end November/beginning December (approx a month before foaling), then have a dose of Ivermectin ready to give her within 12 hours of her foaling. Are you in an area where the horses should have certain shots to immunise them? Also, from now on with the foal gaining weight, it will be taking more out of her, so watch her weight carefully - it is mostly better if horses go into the winter months carrying a little extra weight anyway, let alone when they are getting close to producing a baby, so she will need to start a regular feed of a good mare and foal feed pretty soon now - another thing to plan for and get organised!

Keep a good eye on her udder - any sign of it actually starting to fill properly will give you an indication of when she is likely to foal. Maybe will will have a Christmas baby??


----------



## Wings

Mine are dog blankets as well


----------



## Mousie96

You know I was think, my life would have been a lot easier if they pregnancy checked her when the stud had supposedly got out with her! I wish my vet had smaller hands too :-/ that way he would be able to give me a better time frame! Ok, now I am done with the I wants and I wished. ;-D


----------



## countrymini

Now I know all mares and vet hand are different sizes but my vet (skinnyish guy) reached in as far as he could with Sweety (small horse mare) and he could only just reach baby, but not enough to tell how far she was. That was three months before she arrived. That is pretty unhelpful info I know


----------



## Mousie96

Yeah! My vet is skinnyish guy too. But he has big hands! Same with my vet. Could just feel the baby with his fingertips. You almost need a teenage size arm to go in there.


----------



## countrymini

He said he usually uses his girlfriend for the minis but she was working elsewhere the day I had him out. lol


----------



## Mousie96

Figures right? I will try to get new pics for you ladies tomorrow! That is as long as big momma is willing! Would you guys like a udder pic?


----------



## targetsmom

I just popped on here and see you are still waiting and asked about a gate for your foaling stall. To my mind, the safest gate is a door that fits tight and doesn't have any spaces for a little head or hoof to get caught in. I had a weanling almost hang herself on a stall gate a few years ago so learned my lesson. When the foal is older we use a stall screen, but for babies, we use a solid door that fits flush against the sill so there are no gaps.


----------



## 

Totally agree, Mary. I have slatted doors and stall walls, but for babies, I insert solid plywood to cover all the slats on both the walls and the door until baby is almost ready to wean!


----------



## Mousie96

Ok, so I have a 6' gate. The red one like you can get at a feed store. I will attach a piece of plywood to it that can't fall or anything like that. Would/could I use straight bales or hay bales to put up against the wood fence in the barn? Or should I use plywood?


----------



## MBhorses

Did she foal?


----------



## AnnaC

I would use more plywood - stacked bales can fall or if you only have one bale, baby can do a 'climbing' act and get trapped. Also how big is the space you are making - would the bales make it too small? We use normal 12 foot gates to make divisions in our barn and attach plywood 2/3rds of the way up from floor level - my girls like to be able to see their friends through the space at the top of the gates, but the board is too high for baby to get into any trouble.


----------



## Mousie96

Ok, My area for her is about 10'x8'. I will be adding extra plywood onto my gate so it fits snuggly, but I don't have the extra $84 for a new 8' or 10' gate (saving up for my first truck!). Anna, do you think you could post me a pic or two? I am pretty sure I know how to do it but would like to see someone elses setup.






She is 43" and the dad is 34-36", so I am guessing that the baby is going to be 18"-24"? Sorry I am rambling on again! How deep should the bed of straw be? I really hope I can have a Christmas or a new years baby, that way it shouldn't be as cold. I will post pics tomorrow, or atleast try!


----------



## Mousie96

Sorry the pics aren't very good. But, I will get more pics soon! Let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## AnnaC

I'm afraid that I think that you have at the very least a month - if not longer - to wait for a foal. Seriously, she is nowhere near producing a baby for you - however the good side to this is that you stand a better chance of getting an early Spring baby instead of a Winter one!


----------



## countrymini

Tummy is looking bigger




So funny seeing your guys all fluffing up when ours are FINALLY hairless


----------



## Mousie96

That's what I think too. January-February range. Sadly that means the baby will be born in the coldest part of winter! Haha it seems weird to me that yours are loosing their hair when mine are getting it faster than thought possible!


----------



## Mousie96

Hello aunties! Here are some update pics of penny. I think that there might be a little bit of udder development?


----------



## 

Don't know about the udder development (I'm at work and not supposed to be one here), but she is looking nice and round!!


----------



## Mousie96

I also measured the stall space that I am going to have penny. It's 11' 6" x 12'. That should be big enough? Also, it's in the corner if my barn. The barn is aluminum sided. Should I put something on the walls? Or just spread straw around in there and shove some up against the bottom?


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though you have a sensible space organised for Penny and her new baby.





If the barn walls are 'flush' on the inside, then I wouldn't worry about boarding, just make some good deep solid type banks around the edges to stop baby from laying close to the wall and getting cold. But if you have cross support rails/beams on the inside below your waist level, then yes you will need to board over them and up to that level to stop baby from banging its head/eyes/body on them - particularly when unsteady on its feet in the early days.

Hope I have explained that ok!


----------



## 

As always, Anna, I think you have explained it very well.

Sounds like you're moving ahead to provide a safe place for baby, and we're very excited to see 'her/him' (?) arrive!


----------



## Mousie96

Ok thanks! The only thing is one part of the inside wall right there has a board with a piece of plywood nailed onto it. But I will know later today if it's any importance, and if it's not I will remove it unless it's too frozen in the ground. I am very excited to meet this little twerp who has been driving me crazy sense April! And her last 2 foals where both boys. So any gender guesses?! I am guessing it's going to be a boy.


----------



## 

Is she bred to the same stallion, or a different one from the prior 2 foals? If a different one, then depending on his progeny, you may have a good chance at a filly!!

Some stallions just throw more 'y' chromosomes. I know when selecting a stallion here, I always looks to see his percentages of fillies to colts. I always chose the boys with high filly percentages, and was never disappointed.

Of course, sometimes you just have to HAVE a stallion no matter what his production record! LOL


----------



## AnnaC

After 2 colts, she may well have a filly anyway - lets just keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Mousie96

Different stud. I believe this is his first baby. I sooo hope it's a filly, that way I dot have to get it gelded! That's the way the stud I am breeding Mousie to is. He has had 2 or 3 colts and like 9 fillies!


----------



## Mousie96

So it has been a month sense I updated on penny. Here are some pictures for all of the aunties!!


----------



## Bonny

How did I miss this? lol. She is a cutie!


----------



## Mousie96

Lol! It was on the second page because it had been a month sense I had updated it.


----------



## 

She's looking great! LOVE how rich the color is against the snowy background!


----------



## madmax

I have been quietly following along as your mare progresses these past months, looks like you are at last getting to the end. I wish you happy foaling.

May I ask Penny's background, she looks like a mare I used to own named Pretty Penny, a granddaughter of the stallion in my avatar.

Well, I just looked back in this thread and it seems she is taller than my former mare, my Penny was 36".


----------



## Mousie96

You guys actually think that she is coming to an end of her pregnancy?! Sadly, she is not the same girl. She is 43" and grade. But I love her still the same! She is "supposed" to be 7, but the lady who I bought her from thinks that she is a bit older than 7, so I am guessing 9-11. Also, I think she may have grown in her udders just a bit. I also started on her foaling stall yesterday! I still have to get the gate up so I can do the bigger parts of the stall but that shouldn't take me too long!


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Diane - she's looking great, and I too really love the colour of a true bay! She's also moving along nicely, but I dont think you will see a foal for a while yet, still the nearer she can get to the end of the winter months, the better for her and the foal.





Thanks for the update - keep them coming.


----------



## Mousie96

Yeah, it's been -20s here lately. And my retarded horses don't go in the barn :-/ they stay outside in the wind and everything!


----------



## Mousie96

I will get a udder pic in a little bit!


----------



## Mousie96

Udder pic!


----------



## Mousie96

Compare the udders. The first is from the 1st and the second is from today. Why cant I get the udder pictures to be right side up? I rotate them but they are still upside down when I add the links?


----------



## AnnaC

Looks as though she's starting to fill - how does her udder feel to you?


----------



## 

Definite progression!


----------



## Mousie96

How do you mean feel? Lol sorry. They do feel bigger. She has been holding her tail up a lot, I really noticed this yesterday when I was getting her hooves done, along with my two others. My grandpa said that she has been laying down a quite a bit. And to me her belly is looking lower. Espically from the back.


----------



## Bonny

I cant see anything thats going on with her, shes so hairy!! LOL!! I forget how hairy those winter woolies get on the minis!


----------



## Mousie96

LOL! She is like the hairiest pony/horse I have ever seen in the winter! I should trim a couple of those hairs too...Plus it was quite dark out when I had taken the udder pic so that doesn't help!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Nothing like having a field full of hairy mammoths greeting you every day!!


----------



## Mousie96

Oh yea! You should see it. When I go out there all I see is 2 fluff balls coming at me, one running like the dickens and the other waddling as fast as she can. And then, my big horse brings up the rear. But she is not nearly as fluffy as the others!


----------



## Mousie96

Pic time!


----------



## 

Looks like a nice lopsided belly in picture 2 !


----------



## Mousie96

Here are better pictures of penny


----------



## AnnaC

Looking good - moving forward steadily, if slowly!


----------



## Bonny

She is super cute! I Love Bays


----------



## Mousie96

I think that her only speed is slow when it comes to cooking this bun! Thank you  I love bays too. And she is suuupeeeeer dirty in the pics. But it was too cold to be out there for long!


----------



## 

She's looking good! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks Diane! So I did the foaling calculater for a couple days before I got her (around the 14-15th of April) was the last day that she was seen bred. So if that was the day-ish when she was last bred she would be 291 days.


----------



## weerunner

She'll be due around the same time as my mares then. I've got one at day 287 today.


----------



## Mousie96

I am guessing that she will be foaling late-February - mid-march.. Maybe she will have the little twerp on my birthday!! 0.o


----------



## Mousie96

Hey all here are some new pictures of penny! She was very loose in the back end.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

How exciting , Cant wait to see pictures




Looks as tho you have the complete opposite weather that we are having in Australia at the moment


----------



## countrymini

Such a pretty girl! But hurry up Penny, its almost march!


----------



## paintponylvr

Looks like she's finally coming along! She's looking great.


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks guys! I am hoping that she will foal soon! But the way she is going she will hold out until May! Maybe she will have the baby on my birthday.. You never know! And Hayley, I don't think she cares!


----------



## Mousie96

New pictures! Someone give me some guesses on her foaling date..she is around 306 days...


----------



## AnnaC

As she is still carrying the foal very high and showing no sign of getting an udder, I dont think you will be seeing a baby for a while yet, possibly nearer the end of March? Of course things could change very quickly as we all know, but from those latest pictures this would be my guess if she was one of my mares.


----------



## Mousie96

I am sad to say that I think you are right. But I really hope youre wrong! Lol. I have seen a few peoples foaling charts for this time of year around my area. Most of the mares don't start to bag up until day 318ish. So I am wondering if she wont start to bag up until atleast then...Knowing Penny she wont foal till May! And I got her last April -_-


----------



## countrymini

Love this photo





...so cute

/monthly_02_2014/post-45207-0-45735500-1392514497_thumb.jpg


----------



## 

Adorable!!!! Love those pictures of those lovely W-I-D-E mommas!


----------



## Mousie96

I think that she has officially joined the beach ball with legs club!


----------



## 

For sure!


----------



## Mousie96

I have a question for you guys. Besides running around the pasture with the other horses, what type of exercise can I give Penny?


----------



## chandab

Hand walking is usually safe for all equines (I say usually, cause there are some instances where forced exercise are a no-no, like laminitis). If she's trained for it and it doesn't stress her, then a little obstacle work should be fine (no jumping). If she's been doing it all along and trained for it, light driving is ok, as long as she's agreeable.


----------



## 

Just saw we were posting at the same time! LOL

You could take her on some walks, provided the footing is safe and not too icy for her. Just some steady walking should do her good, and should be some good bonding time for you both, too.


----------



## eagles ring farm

LOVE that last wide load photo


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks for all the info guys. I have some good news, Penny is finally starting to fill her udders! I'll post a before and after pic. The first one was last Tuesday and the others are from this afternoon!


----------



## AnnaC

Hooray for filling udders!! Well you have waited long enough for this special event - I have just been back to read your first posts just to remind myself when we started this long wait LOL!! We have been talking and speculating over this coming baby for such a long time while Penny has just carried on in her own sweet way (probably having the odd laugh at us all) quietly content with the steady progress she is making, bless her.

So a March baby is on the cards and I for one, cant wait to welcome this little one into the world!!


----------



## 

ME either! This is great news. A few more weeks and we'll have the pleasure of meeting this special little one!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Yay your on the home stretch




Now that penny has a filling udder , when its full can you send the filling udder vibe all the way to Australia please?


----------



## Mousie96

Honestly I didn't think I would ever get to this part Ryan! I'll send the vibes over just as soon as I am done with them! ? I am hopefully going to go over and see her today. So I think that I will test her milk.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Yes please do . The hardest part is knowing your on the home stretch and it's not long till the big day/night . Thank goodness for this forum I'd be a mess without it


----------



## Mousie96

how long until your mare (s?) are due? Oh me too. It has been a life saver!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Just the one , about 3-4 weeks off was last estimate from my vet . And a maiden mare too , so that makes it even more of a waiting game. When is your girl due approximately ?


----------



## Mousie96

Oh man I feel sorry for you! The last time that I know she was bred was the 14th or 15th of last April. So today she is at day 318. So hopefully she will have this baby by the latest of late march.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Lets hope so, then we can return to a good nights sleep . 318 shes not far off , its getting exciting for all of us


----------



## MountainWoman

Mousie, I think your mare and my mare are going to be in a race to see who foals first by the looks of it. So exciting and can't wait to see your foal! Penny is Gorgeous!!! and you are going to have an awesome baby.


----------



## 

Ah.....so the race is on!!!!


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks MW! Well I am thinking I that we are going to be in a race! But right now I am thinking I have a little bit of a head start with Penny's bag starting to fill! Lets hope this race is short and uneventful!


----------



## Mousie96

Penny's bag has gotten huge!!! And it's hard. I tried to get milk out but I couldn't get any milk out. Thoughts?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! Now's the time to be sitting right beside her at nights and make sure someone can see/keep an eye on her all day!! Looks as though she will foal sooner than our mid/end of march estimates - much sooner! Most exciting - good luck - you are about to end a very long journey!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Whoo hoo she's getting close


----------



## 

Yes. She's looking very good. Don't worry about getting milk, she's producing it and that's just fine! I think once those nipples fill, you will be seeing a little one very soon!

Reread the pinned thread on what to expect so you're ready for everything and can calmly assist if you're needed in any way! VERY exciting!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mousie96

I don't think that she will make it till this time next week! I am hoping that she will possibly have it during the day..She is now getting a couple hours of outside during the day, but then she gets put back in because its so cold outside. I will check her udders later today and will post pics if they look bigger.


----------



## weerunner

Yay, I'm still waiting on Dream to make a decent udder, she is at day 312 today and not much of anything. You'll beat us for sure. Good luck and keep posting updates for us.


----------



## Mousie96

I'm hoping she starts making a good bag for you in the next few days! I thought I would post this picture. The first is from about 3 weeks ago. And the second (farthest away) is from yesterday. I can see that the baby has dropped! Or at least I think it has--


----------



## AnnaC

Looks as though you will be seeing a baby before very long! It is very unlikely that she will foal during the day for you, but dont stop watching her just in case. However, as I said before, you or someone you trust, must be with her at nights from now on, but be warned these mares are sneaky an just as you decide that nothing is happening and you can risk a loo run or popping off to make a cuppa, they foal while your back is turned. Remember that withn 10 minutes a mare can have gone from doing nothing, to foaling and the baby could be dead if it hasn't been able to break the bag. Not worth the risk in my opinion and such an unnecessary heartache after 11 months of waiting.

Back in 2010 when we foaled down 13 mares (the last time we will do that - too exhausting!) we had internal cameras but still sat out in the barn most nights, I got up from my comfy chair to do another check down the line of stables, taking with me an armful of hay to offer a little to each girl. Fed the first one and contined down the line of the seven mares in this barn. The first mare tucked into her hay - I knew she would foal during this particular night but thought that eating her hay was a sign she wasn't quite ready - but by the time I returned back to her stable - some two or three minutes later - she was down, pushing and the foal was already coming with the feet and nose showing. Yes it was that fast!! Had I been indoors and watching on the camera, I would have seen her eating her hay and perhaps have decided to go make myself another cuppa - too late if that foal or the mare had been in trouble! This is why I say sitting and watching right there with them is the only SAFE way to foal down your precious mare.


----------



## 

Yes, they can be very sneaky. You wait and watch and watch and check and watch, and then need a cuppa or a potty break and come back to a little one! Sure know it's happened here too, many times! I took up sleeping in the barn, sometimes in the stall with those ladies that I KNEW were sneaky!


----------



## blueberryburlap

I have been watching in the background for several weeks now, sounds like Penny is close! She has been progressing similarly to my Belle, but I have yet to see much of a bag with my Belle. Their tummies have looked very similar these last few weeks so I'm getting anxious!! Lol, good luck and praying for an uneventful foaling for you and Penny! She's beautiful and I can't wait to see her little one!


----------



## Mousie96

She has actually foaled during the day before, so I am not crossing that off my list! The hardest part of all of this is that I live 20 mins away from her and I am in school! She has never had any issues foaling but this is a different stud. I will check her today again. I my Grandpa and Grandma are there all the time watching her for me. I still don't think that she will go past Saturday, in fact I really hope she doesn't. If she foals on Friday that would be great, its supposed to be 30-40 degrees outside! Ill post pictures of her udder, and sides. If I can get milk out of her udders today I'll tell you what it is. She is getting trimmed on Friday, Do you think that that its ok?


----------



## JAX

If you are talking about her feet getting trimmed then that should be no problem. They can be a bit more grumpy about it than usual and may be a bit harder for her to keep her balance so just be careful not to let her fall over lol.


----------



## Mousie96

WE HAVE SKIM MILK!!!!!!! And udders are even bigger! She is giving milk with minimal effort. Hoping very soon! And yes I am worried she is going to tip over when he trims her lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson

shes getting close Mousie96. Don't forget you promised to send the vibe to me once Penny has foaled lol


----------



## Mousie96

You can have the vibe now Ryan!!!!! Because THE BABY IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats can't wait for details and of course photos


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Me too, waiting for pics and details.


----------



## JAX

YAY looks like the girls are on a roll now!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mousie96

Here are pics of the beautiful little girl





She was born between 5-6. She and my other horses where out at the hay bale. My grandpa didn't think anything of it because that's where they are all the time (besides when Penny gets locked in the barn). He went to lock her in the barn and he yelled her name. She didn't come up and neither did the other two, and she ALWAYS comes up when she is called. So he went out to the hay bale to see the kiddo standing between Mousie's front legs (Mousie is 14.3). So he carried her up to the barn and locked momma and baby in there. He called me right after.



We wrapped her partly up with a towel because she was still a little damp and we didn't want her to get too cold as for it's supposed to be -15ish tonight. And I will get better pics tomorrow!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I AM soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you she is just gorgeous . Congratulations to you and penny you have made my day




















Now send those vibes Down under to Australia lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my goodness!! Many many CONGRATULATIONS!!! Well done Penny!!











Had I been awake when you posted those last (pregnant) pics I would have told you not to let her out of your sight - her udder had increased sooooooooo fast plus that change in her vulva colour. Was it here on Penny's thread that I warned that if her udder increased very quickly ............................... ??

Dont forget to give Penny 'mushy' feeds for the next couple of days and her Ivermectin wormer dose within 12 hours of her foaling.

I'm so very thrilled for you - again many congratulations - keep those pictures coming.


----------



## 

FABULOUS!!!! And a FILLY, too!!!

Looking forward to the dry pictures! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

What a wonderful start to our season here!


----------



## Barefootin

Congratulations!! Still waiting a bit for our wenches to start.


----------



## Mousie96

Ann it wasn't here that you posted about a fast udder increase, at least not that I remember! I just looked at my calendar, it has only been a week since she started to bag up! As of last night that is! Ryan vibes are sent your way! I'll get you guys dry pics in a little bit!!

And I have her a dose of ivermectin already, about 3 hours after she foaled!


----------



## MountainWoman

A big CONGRATULATIONS!!! Such a sweetie and I'm so glad all went well. Just such exciting news!!! Keep posting baby photos please.


----------



## MissysMum

Go Penny!! Congratulations!!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Perhaps I should have written here about fast udder filling!! But I really am thrilled for you, I've been singing Penny's praises all day! You have waited sooooooooooooooooo long for this little baby and now she's here at last, safe and well.





Looking forward to seeing the 'dry' pictures.


----------



## blueberryburlap

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a cutie, can't wait for more photos! Good job Penny!


----------



## atotton

Congrats!


----------



## Mousie96

Ok here are a couple pictures!! Anyone have name ideas? I can't think of any names!


----------



## little lady

Congrats! How about Hope...since you were hoping for her for so long?


----------



## MountainWoman

OMG, is she ever adorable!!! I bet you can't tear yourself away from her.


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom

congratulations on your sweet baby!


----------



## AnnaC

What a beautiful little girl, wonder what colour she will be as she looks quite greyish coloured in the pics? What colour was the sire -cant remember if you said or knew?

One bit of advice - or a warnng really - please remove Penny's headcollar as asap, it is really very dangerous for the foal to have its Momma wearing a headcollar, too many chances of an accident.

So what does our sweet Penny think of her new daughter?


----------



## Mousie96

From what I can tell she is a grayish color. With a tint of blue. Dad is a silver bay. Don't worry, I did! I had to move Penny around and clean out her hooves, ect so I put it on her. Last night I had to tie her up because she didn't want us to mess with the baby, but I had to get iodine on her b-button. Now she watches me, but as long as I don't look like I am going to eat her baby I don't have to tie her up. Penny really really likes her kiddo from what I can tell!! When do you guys think that it would be ok to let momma and baby outside? Its supposed to be 20-30 tomorrow and the next day. Should I only let her in the front part and lock the other horses out?


----------



## eagles ring farm

She's beautiful congrats again...I would give mom and baby some alone time outside

no sense having her working to keep the other horses away and they need some bonding time


----------



## Mousie96

I have a spot where I can lock her away from the other horses, but they can still touch noses. I think that my little girl is a silver black..I was looking a old thread on here with silver black horses and some of the foals look just like her.. Does anyone have a idea for me??


----------



## Ryan Johnson

How is she going ? Any more Pics yet ???/


----------



## JAX

I would agree with silver black. Oh and when she sheds or gets clipped you may have lots of dapples hiding in there!! I do love dapples!!


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Penny will need time on her own with her new baby, and as much 'out' time that you can organise will only be good for the little one, weather permitting of course. Having your other horses 'next door' shouldn't be a problem, just make sure the fence is safe for baby and that there is NO WAY she can escape/roll/fall through. Be prepared for Penny to be very protective of her baby for the first couple of weeks or so - as you have already found out - so she may well rush the dividing fence to try to drive the others away or work to keep baby away from chatting to those next door. But they should soon all settle down.





Keep those pictures coming please!


----------



## 

What a little sweetie!!! And yes, I agree some outside time together would be fine. Depending on the temperatures, just watch for any signs baby is cold or shivering. Babies can have a little difficulty regulating their temperatures, which is why we always say to make a deep bedding with high sides to keep out drafts. But some outside time would be good for both!

More pictures please!

And don't forget to post that beautiful baby's picture in the album!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

What a pretty silver filly! Congratulations Penny...you sneak! Eating and foaling at the same time...what a greedy guts!!

I'm glad you got her separated out and she foaled uneventfully. She sure lead up to it with obvious signs.

Now, if we can just help Ryan get his pinto filly (hint, hint filly fairy) on the ground just as easily!


----------



## Mousie96

I am hoping we can get Ryans little filly (also sending the hint) on the ground soon! I was with her up until about an hour before she foaled. She was eating grain and treats, and was very very very hungry.. Like she was starving, hungry. She did not want to trot, or really move, she was kind of attached to my hip too. It was a good thing that I re-braided her tail about 3-4 hours before she foaled, the other braid was starting to fall apart. I have to ask you guys this, when my grandpa went out to get Penny, and found my little girl (thinking her name will be Blue!) she was standing between Mousies front legs, every since she foaled, Snowball and Mousie (especially Mousie) will wait outside the barn door. For hours, only leaving to go get some hay for 10-15 minutes at the most. Why do you guys think that is? Before she foaled they would follow her up, wait at the door for about 0 minutes then go back to the hay.


----------



## lexischase

What a precious filly!! Love love her





Huge congratulations!!! She is one of my most favorite colors! How about some more photos for us aunties?!


----------



## Mousie96

New pictures in the morning, its too dark for me to get any good pictures. She will get to go outside for the first (not counting when she was born outside) time tomorrow! Ill get a video for you ladies!


----------



## Mousie96

Here are some pictures of my little girl!!


----------



## MountainWoman

What a doll!!! Is she ever the cutest.


----------



## Mousie96

Pictures of Grey!! Yes she finally got a name! And she is already starting to come

To her name. And when she doesn't penny goes and gets her and brings her up to me


----------



## 

So what's her "call" name? She's so cute!!!!!


----------



## Mousie96

Her "call" name is "Grey", she is already learning to come to it. Her non registered, registered name is "Blue's Merry Grey". She isn't registered, but that would be her show name.


----------



## lexischase

Isn't she just the cutest little thing ever!! Love her


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hey Mousie,

Hows that stunning little filly of yours going ? Still waiting on Rexina


----------



## Mousie96

Hey Ryan! She is doing well



I will post new pics of her in the next day or two! She hopefully foal soon!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Great to hear and cant wait to see some updated pics. Yes lets hope she will


----------



## Mousie96

Grey was feeling very good today. But I can't get the pictures to go right side up!! She got desensitized to ice covered puddles today! And to the halter. But the one I have is still a bit to big, so I have to make some new holes in it soon.


----------



## 

Great pictures of a very pretty little girl~~!


----------



## Mousie96

Thank you Diane! She is much more comfortable with me now, I can scratch her all over, she follows me. And is doing pretty good at coming to her name! And when she doesn't come over to her name, penny will go over and herd her to me!!


----------



## AnnaC

Love the new pics - thank you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

*coughs ----- More Vibes please lol

How is Grey going ?


----------



## Mousie96

Sending more vibes!!  ( that's the vibes, did you get them??) she is doing wonderful! Full of spunk! I'll get more pictures soon!

Sending more vibes!!  ( that's the vibes, did you get them??) she is doing wonderful! Full of spunk! I'll get more pictures soon!


----------



## 

Such a cutie!!!!!


----------



## Danielleee

such a cutie


----------



## AnnaC

What an absolute poppet - keep the pictures coming!


----------



## paintponylvr

Aw, what cuteness factor! I'm in


----------



## Mousie96

Baby pictures!! Grey was a month old yesterday!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Anxious to see the lovely little one. Under that adorable raccoon mask


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she's adorable - thanks for the new pics!


----------



## 

Awe, so cute! Hard to believe it's been a month! I can't wait to see what's she is under that foal coat!


----------



## Mousie96

I can't wait to see what she looks like under her baby coat! Your welcome!! I love sharing pics of her! I know, it's hard to believe she's 5 weeks old!


----------



## MountainWoman

What a doll baby and such an adorable face. Just want to give her kisses.


----------



## Mousie96

Well she'll give you all the kisses you want!! She loves giving kisses




)


----------



## Mousie96

Hi ladies! I don't have much of a picture update of Grey for you, but she is doing wonderful! We have been working on leading and she is doing very well. I can walk her away from momma, well just walk her her she doesn't try to rear, pull or flip herself anymore. She just starts walking with me. I have been picking her hooves up and she is doing good with that. And she is also doing very well with tying (I just hold the rope on my tying area). She knows how to give kisses and is in the processes of learning how to shake!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds like she is doing Gr8, Cant wait to see some updated Pics


----------



## Mousie96

Grey is doing good! I wanted to post some

Pictures of her, and my new gelded colt, Sully!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

She's beautiful . I love her love heart shaped nose


----------



## Mousie96

Update pictures!


----------



## 

Awwwww.....how cute!!! She's very pretty!


----------



## Mousie96

I will get more pics tomorrow of my little girl she got her hooves trimmed for the first time the other day, she did ok. Wasn't the best, but not as bad I was thinking it would be!

I will get more pics tomorrow of my little girl she got her hooves trimmed for the first time the other day, she did ok. Wasn't the best, but not as bad I was thinking it would be!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Excellent She will get better with each go. She is so cute


----------



## Bonny

Cute congrats!


----------



## Mousie96

Hi all! I am sorry it's been such a long time since an update. But here she is, almost 5 months old! Doesn't seem possible!


----------



## 

Hard to believe, but she looks great -- as does momma!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Wow hasn't she grown !! She looks fantastic ,


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks guys! Grey can now do quite a few new things! She can do:

Leading- picking up feet- baths- standing tied- give kisses- come when called- respectful of space- learning to set up- stand for fly spray- takes wormer without a fuss- and a few others I can't think of!


----------



## 

Sounds like you're well on your way to a well manner little horse! Good job YOU!!!


----------



## Mousie96

Thanks Daine! The first thing I did with her at less then 3 hours old is touch her all over send pick up her feet. So I do think part of her willingness comes from that.


----------

